# egg share cyclers of 2011?



## wishing4miracle

I was wonderin if there are any of you ladies cyclin this yr?im goin in on 12 th to get my bloods updated and should be startin in march/apr time


----------



## sammy75

HI WISHING, I'M DUE TO START ANYTIME IN JAN JUST WAITING ON THE RECIPIENT TO BE READY.


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi, sorry to jump your thread.... after warrington NHS cutting funding we have booked for the open evening at Manchester Fertility Service for egg share. Fingers crossed I am accepted onto it. So all being well I will be on the journey in 2011 x x x

*2011 Egg Sharers* 

Fairy_Dust - Manchester Fertility Service - waiting for screening tests








Crackles- woking nuffield- in the








hope42011 - shropshire and mid-wales @ RSH - Stimming, e/c 24th








nichub - Manchester Care - councilling then to be matched with recipient








wishing4miracle - Lister - matched, DR end of March


----------



## sammy75

good luck fairy dust and    that this will be a thread with lots of bfp's for 2011.


----------



## Fairy_Dust

excellent - I look forward to seeing them all  

FD x x x


----------



## wishing4miracle

So hows everyone doin?we will get our bfps this yr ladies.ive been on metformin for a wk and today ive got a pos opk its only cd 16. my cycles normally upto cd 50~80+ so this cycle shouldd be 30+ maybe i should take this metformin stuff all the time.but i also took vits and vit d this cycle.what clinics arecyou goin to?anyone at the lister?


----------



## sammy75

hi wishing, i am at ivf wales, in cardiff. i am egg sharing so i am waiting for recipient to be ready as she had to have her ovaries removed and is currently doing a trial run of the drugs to thicken her womb lining, but my nurse said we should be good to start in the new year so i hope she calls me this week.


----------



## nichub

hi im egg sharing at care in manchester, hope to start in about 4 weeks!!!! cant wait

nic 
xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

Sammy~aww poor woman  but think of what a great gift youre givin when shes goin through somethin like that.
Nhub~guessin youve gone through all the testin then?
All excitin stuff.cant believe its next wk we goin to get bloods done to get mine updated.been so long since ive cycled.excited but v scared


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi nic 

Care at Manchester is one of the options I am looking at for egg share. How long has the process taken you so far?

4 weeks will fly by!

FD x x x


----------



## nichub

i had my initial consultation about 3 weeks after the referal, and my consultation was on the 14th of december, at this time i had all my bloods done etc, abut a week after that the donation co-ordinator rang me to arrange our councilling session which is on the 14th of jan and said most of my bloods were back and were all fine, its the chromasome tests that take the longest apparently!!! hopefully it wont take too long after the councilling session, where are you up to wishin for a miracle and fairy dust

nic
xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

As ive already done es before i just need my bloods updated as it was 3yrs ago since last tx.ive started metformin aswell.so il need togo on pill from next cycle after cd5as il need my cd 2~5 bloods done again aswell.dh needs his done at docs so il have to chase that upas im not payin about 100for afew bloods.was thinkin of an sa at some point before but dont know if theres any point.hopin theyll match me after theyve got all my blood results


----------



## nichub

have you got pcos then if you are on met?? im on met also, hope things run through quickly for you then!! it should do if they have the chromasome bloods etc

nic 
xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

Yeah i do have pcos.i need togo on 3x500mg a day for 3months before tx starts  hate the stuff.im not jumpin on that much yet as its not good for my stomache.how are you on the met?


----------



## nichub

im actually ok on it, ive been on it for about 3 yrs on the same dose as you, when i initially started taking it i just started with 500mg in the morning for 1 week then went to 2 500mg for the second week and so on, i tried it a few years ago and was put on 2 500mg twice a day and i didnt agree with me at all but when i did it gradually it was much better and i have never had any side effects!!! i was a bit concerned that with me having pcos i wouldnt have many good quality eggs to share, so i hope you dont mind me asking how was it for you when you did it last time

nic
xx


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi Nic, 

I'm just at the start! Warrington have cut all funding so having to go private now. I have absent periods but all tests have come back normals. Body works with norithsterone but not provera. they wont put me on clomid until DH SA is better. 
So whilst the NHS are dragging their feet we are looking to sneak in with a paid go first. Have open evenings booked at CARE on 11th & MFS on 12th x x x


----------



## nichub

my self and my dh were refused nhs treatment due to dh having a vasectomy, then we paid privately for a reversal which failed, i feel like the nhs havent been any help at all really, my gp's even ordered some blood tests which they are now refusing to chase up, i am so dissapointed with the nhs system that im actually glad im going private, plus there is no wait really!! ironic as im actually a nurse within the nhs!!!

nic
xx


----------



## Fairy_Dust

haha nic  I am happy that we are going private now. We are planning on emmigrating to Canada in 2013 and we would like a family before we go. If we stayed with NHS we would prob be waiting forever, at least with going private we can get a few goes in. 

If you have pcos, how do you know that your body with respond to the injections to be able to be an egg donor? Its the only thing at the back of my head that i will be unsuccessful  

Cant wait for the open day next week x x x


----------



## nichub

when i went for my consultation, the consultantant said that the danger is ohss, so they usually start you on a lower dose of drugs, and just monitor you, apparently they have as much success  with women with pcos as the do with women without, im still very nervous though and im convinced everything will go wrong then when something does go right im really shocked!!!! ;-) its just my cynical way! im just really hoping that they manage to get enough eggs for me to share!!

nic
xx


----------



## katena

Hiya ladies,

Just want to join the club.... we are at Manchester Care and are due to start (supposedly) mid Jan which is VERY exciting!!! I think i may call them later to check in!

I have pcos too... absent periods but all bloods normal as i bleed with norithistrone too! I'm not on Met... due to being on it last yr and it affecting /damaging my liver. I hope your all being given regular blood tests to check your liver for damage?!

Are you all donors then? I am! Not heard if we have been matched to a recipient yeat either.. maybe the phone call will tell me more!

Lets hope this is our year!

K


----------



## wishing4miracle

Nhub~well there is always a risk oh ohss wether you have pcos or not.i dont get any side effects from the drugs i take other than the normal bloating.usually get nearly 20 eggs each time collected.
Katena~thought ud be matched already and on pill if you start any time soon.
Fairy~gl with the open evenin.

It seems like we all have pcos on here?am i right in sayin


----------



## katena

hey,

I was also told that with pcos i have a higher risk of ohss and so they'd start the drugs at a lower dose than norm to avoid it. Especially cos one of my ovaries looks like bubble wrap on those awful internal scan things!   

Wishing... your right that it seems we all have pcos. odd eh?! Also.... theyve not even mentioned being on the pill! im guessing... and this is a HUGE guess... that its due to a sever lack of periods and i'm in a same sex relationship?   i dunno tho! 

Nic - im a cynical type too! with 5 neg IUIs under my belt im not holding my breath for this to work. This is our last hope too! Have you decided what you'd do if you didn't produce enough to share?

I called Care today.... they said they are looking on their files this week to match me with a recipient...they are busy but reckon this would be done this week or early next. As i don't have periods ive had to book another scan for Weds so they can have a look-see at what my body is up to and then they will decide from there what drugs and when. But she did say ET would hopefully be in Feb!!   

k


----------



## wishing4miracle

Maybe theyll get you to dr from somewhen rather then put you in sync with anothe womans cycles.maybe theyll see when the other woman on end of her cycleand then start you dr


----------



## sammy75

hi girls, hope you are all ok, as we are on the subject of dr does the first  injection always have to be on cd21, as i was matched last july to a recipient and then was told to start dr on day 21 of oct cycle but 2 days before told not to go ahead due to the recipient needing emergency surgery so would need atleast 6 weeks recovery time and here i am still waiting for a phonecall to tell me when to start which before xmas the nurse said would be early in the new year and i will be cd21 on 10th jan so i'm guessing that if they don't phone by friday then would i have to wait until feb cycle.


----------



## Bunny Face

Hi Ladies,

I'm currently on down reg (D29).  I'm injecting buserelin (which I've never had before) and its been fine apart from feeling tired and extremely hungry, I cant stay away from the chocolate box!!!

Hope to 'speak' to you all again soon.


----------



## nichub

hi girls, yeah i was told that there was more of a risk of ohss with pcos, i know there is a chance any way, but that is why im starting on a lower dose of drugs apparently, i have thought about what we would do if we get between 4 and 7 i would donate them all and get the next round and keep them, that way we could always egg share again!!. 20 eggs is great, im really hoping that i get enough.


----------



## Fairy_Dust

my sister was diagnosed with pcos about 10 years ago. me - i have absent periods... all tests have come back "normal" so have no answers as to why... i have in the back of my head that i have pcos but warrington hospital have missed something. I really want the amh test to see if i actually have any eggs. hurry up next week for PIE!!!


----------



## wishing4miracle

Sammy~id chase them up and see what they say.i think youve been waitin quite awhile now.
Bunny~ive gone off chocolate since havin the boys.i used to be addicted to it.i could easy sit and eat half a bar of the bigger one and not think anythin of it.now i eat afew pieces and it makes me feel sick.as you on cd of dr im guessin youve already had a bleed from it.whens your baseline scan?
Nhub~youll be fine.theyll monitor you more with pcos.youll have a blood test everytime youre there at hospital when stimmin anyway.well they should do as they do at my clinic.
Fairy~pie?as in eatin pie?lol confused.as for pcos im guessin the bloods came back clear for it?thats how i know i have it more then by a scan. As my lh is higher than my fsh
cant believe its now less than a wk til gettin my bloods done now.ive got a busy wk next wk.i got a comunity help nurse out on monday for me and boys.clinic in london wednesday.and boys got speech therepy thursday.fear is settin in as when we walk in clinic wednesday it means that tx is def on the boards then and not just talk about it on phone


----------



## Fairy_Dust

haha - patient information evening


----------



## bluegirl1980

Hi, 

I am new to all this. I got a phone call yesterday to say all my bloods and other tests are fine and we can start treatment, am very excited but also very nervous too.

I just wondered how long it normally take?

Thanks

Stacey x


----------



## wishing4miracle

Fairy~ lol hahahahahahaha see i got confused
blueg~have the matched you up yet?that will be the next step


----------



## bluegirl1980

Hi,

No they haven't matched me yet.


Stacey x


----------



## wishing4miracle

Have you had your second hiv test yet?the second one needs to be done 12 wks after the first one before theyll start.im guessin they should be matchin you soon.have they given the pill to you yet?


----------



## bluegirl1980

I don't think I need the second HIV test done as there has been no mention of it so far, I haven't been given the pill yet. I just have to send the forms in that we had to get our doctors to sign, but my husbands doctors seem to have lost his, am expecting a phone call of them today tho, so hopefully they have found it.


Stacey x


----------



## wishing4miracle

Strange at my clinic you have to have two to check for infection again just incase somethin happens in between for it to grow.


----------



## bluegirl1980

We have been to 2 clinics as well and they both only wanted one test!


----------



## Fairy_Dust

oooh, this is all exciting! I have booked in with my doc next thursday to get the referral letter done. 

For first timers, how do they know that you are suitable for egg donation e.g. can produce enough? I dont want to get my hopes up and then at the end not be able to do it...

FD x x x


----------



## bluegirl1980

Hi,

This will be my first time too.
This first clinic I went to go by your FSH and LH levels and a scan, mine we're good but I also have PCOS and I had too many folicles so they would not except me, but I found another clinic and they went by my Overian reserve and a scan, the scan was good and my reserve was fine. They also do other blood tests, but can't remeber what ones they are, they do loads.


Hope this helps.



Stacey x


----------



## wishing4miracle

Odd.maybe the lister like to check more


----------



## hope42011!

I am with royal shrewsbury, partly because their success rates are high, partly because they are close (ish) and and partly because of the egg share co-ord being the most friendly easy to talk to nurse in the whole world!!! (we get the same nurse and dr all the way through tx so it feels more personal too   )

I went to my GP for the referral, also asked her to do bloods for us to keep costs down with private tx. Dh2b had HIV, Hep B surface antigen, Hep B core antigen, Hep C and I had day 2/3 FSH, day 21 Progesterone, rubella, HIV, Hep B surface antigen, Hep B core antigen, Hep C. 

Then at the clinic we had counselling (compulsory for egg sharing) I had Chlamydia bloods and swab, cystic fibrosis and chromosome bloods (these results took 2 months) and a scan to check uterus and ovaries were ok. Dh2b did 2 SA's but we were accepted once all the bloods came back ok.

The next appointment was all form filling....consent forms and donor information forms (these were hard and needed alot of thinking) Now we are just waiting for our baseline.....its exciting

I have been thinking alot about my recipient and have informed the clinic that.....if the need for a sibling should arise I would like to be contacted (if the recipient wants) so that they can use my eggs again and.....depending on my outcome which I am   will be bfp.....i am seriously considering donating in the future once we have completed our family. You see because egg sharing is private tx, only private paying recipients are accepted. If you donate with out having tx yourself then your eggs can go to nhs patients who have a very very long wait for donor eggs.

Sorry for blabbing on   Hope all your dreams come true in 2011 x


----------



## broody23

Hiya

Hope you dont mind me joining your board. I am hoping to egg share at bourn hall this year. I have got a doctors appointment to get my referrel letter and my health questionaire from the clinic is in the post. We need surgical sperm retrievel due to a failed vasectomy reversal so we are currently saving to pay for this part of the icsi. We should have the funds together by may at the latest. I am hoping to book in for all the tests in late february.
Any support and advice would be greatly appreciated. I am so eager to get started now and am finding the waiting very difficult as having a baby is on my mind 24/7. Am trying not to obsess about it but unfortunately i still am, lol.
Thanks for listening to my ramblings

Gem. X


----------



## sammy75

welcome brody, hope you don't have to wait too long and good luck.

hi to everyone else, hope you all doing ok with your cycles and i can't wait for the 2ww to start seeing bfp's.

   to all of you.


----------



## katena

We've had a call to say theyve matched us with a recipient... whoop!! 

Not sure when things will start as yet... as i dont have periods i need to go in to have another scan to see what my bodies doing. They said theyre also gonna have a look where the recipient is with her cycle...i guess they wanna pick a good time to start.

For me... a good time is today!!!!!    

Hows everyone doing?

Sammy..any news on your recipient yet? It seems to be ataking a while for you to start.... would you consider asking them to match you with someone else?I think you must have the patience of a saint! 
k


----------



## sammy75

i have thought about asking them to match me with someone else but the problem is because it is an nhs hospital soon after i was matched they stopped taking self funding patients to concentrate on treating the nhs, the thing that annoys me is why match me to a recipient that wasn't even ready to have treatment but the only reason i have stayed loyal to the recipient is that i have already  got all the drugs in my fridge which she would have been billed for so i'm going to give it until march and if she still not ready i'm going to another clinic before i turn 36 in july and just hope that they still accept to egg shar if then i just use the savings i got to pay anyway.
congratulations on getting matched and hopefully your recipient is good to go straight away which is how it should be lol.


----------



## Fairy_Dust

excellent news katena - cant believe they called you on a sunday!  how long has it taken to get this far? i'm going to open evening at care on tuesday x x x


----------



## katena

sammy - like i said the patience of a saint! I understand about the money and age issue....you shouldn;t have been matched if she wasn't ready. From what a recall youve been waiting a bit of time haven't you?!

Fairy dust... they didnt call today... they called on friday. Theyre good...but not that good!! As for how long... we filled in our forms in early Oct 2010....

Hope your open evening goes well....ive not nothing but good things to say about Care up to now!!

k

x


----------



## sammy75

i was accepted to egg share after all the tests in march last year, then matched in july and i thought everything was running pretty quick until they couldn't book me in for planning appt until oct which is when i was given my dates to start dr and scan date for baseline and i was booked in for nov for egg collection, and then they phoned me 2 days before i was due to start injections to tell me that recipient had to have an emergency op to remove her remaining ovary so i'm guessing they hadn't been expecting for this to happen, but believe me my patience is really wearing thin as i just want to get on with it, as soon as they ring i'll be sraight on here posting my news with a very big smile on my face lol.

hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## hope42011!

Sammy - really sorry your still waiting   I think it is lovely that you are being loyal to your recipient and I'm sure she has had a rough time but good on you for setting a deadline. I think i would have switched a while ago but i hate waiting for things as you probably know! Have you given any thought to other clinics? I can definately reccomend the shropshire and mid wales fertility clinic in shrewsbury and their success rates are really high too. The egg share co-ord (yvonne doonan) is absolutely lovely too and you see her all the way through, no switching nurses through tx. You said you have the drugs too, check the dates on them because one of mine (i think its the trigger shot) is really close to estimated e/c date.
Katena -   hopefully wont be long now  
Fairydust, wishing, broody, bluegirl - Hope your all well


----------



## wishing4miracle

Hello ladies hows you all doin?
Katena~well done on bein matched.one step forward.i bet you cant stop smilin
Sammy~you do need to chase it up as if you did have to give up nhs and go private the cut off age is 36 and you wouldnt be allowed todo it. 
Hope~not long til baseline scan.i bet youre gettin nervous.i supose youll start stims?all bein well.
Broody~when you doin sr?im guessin its quite expensive aswell as havin to pay for the icsi aswell.
Well only afew days til gettin bloods updated.it kinda makes it final that tx should def be startin in march/apr time.


----------



## sammy75

hi hope, yes i checked the dates and they don't expire til 2012.

hi wishing, yes i know that the cut off age is 36 but the nurse i spoke to 23rd dec said the recipient is very much dedicated and is eager to get going but it was something that was out of their control, sometimes i do wonder if they are just fobbing me off to keep me quiet for a bit longer but i really hope that this is not the case, she did also tell me that they would be breaching guidelines if treatment is not commenced within 12mths of being accepted which is why i thought i'd wait until march. there is a new clinic that has opened just 3 mins down the road which is run by the embryoligist from ivf wales and apparently i could pay to have my notes transferred there so that would also save the time of having all the tests redone.


----------



## sammy75

i just want to say thank you to you all for your advice and posts as it is the only thing that stops me going insane with the wait and i'm hoping that it will all be worth it in the end.
i'm also glad that some of you have started your cycles as it is good to follow the process as i'm sure when i finally start i will be posting lots of questions for you all to answer.


----------



## hope42011!

Wishing - I know not long now....I cant wait but I am really nervous incase something isnt right. I have had slight cramping and spotting yesterday and today even though AF was a week ago so I am a bit worried but i read it is one of the side effects of gonapeptyl so fingers crossed i will start stimms on Tues   needles   cant wait   Any tips  
Sammy - Hopefully it wont be long now


----------



## nichub

well done on being matched katena, i spoke to donation co-ordinator today and she said after my councilling session next tues i should be about ready to be matched and it should only take about a week!!! im so excited

nic
xx


----------



## sammy75

won't be long for you now nic and i agree it is exciting, good luck.


----------



## katena

ooohhhhhh Nic... we could be cycling at the same time!!

Whoop!!

(still not heard if/when i'm starting yet!... just left them a voicemail so hoping to hear back today)

Hope - sorry i can't offer any advice as im new to all this too... but good luck and keep us updated!

K


----------



## nichub

i know katena!!!! what happens at your councilling session?? i have mine on tues

nic
xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

Hope~hope your baseline went well and you start stims today.gl
hub~its just a chat about everythin and how you feel.its basically to see if youre actually ready todo egg sharin.lots of questions.dh nearly fell asleep at ours lol
katena~have you heard from them again today yet?
Sammy~im guessin as its nhs es that they might keep you hangin around.how anoyin.youve been waitin ages 

well seems like you ladies are well ahead of me.we set off at 9am to london tomorrow morn.our app is at 1pm for my blood tests.kinda makes it finql.i cant believe its actually happenin again after waitin for ages ( well since boys were born) nearly 3 years since doin all this stuff.scared


----------



## sammy75

hi wishing i don't think they do nhs egg share they told me that the recipient was self funding, i didn't think you could egg share on the nhs but i'm not sure though.
when i went for my counsilling session they basically just ask you how you would feel if the recipient got pg and you didn't and how you would feel if 18yrs the child born from your donation chose to find you, also if both of you were to get pg the possibility of ending up marrying their genetic sibling if not told as they were growing up that they were born as a result of egg share ivf,
hope thios helps.


----------



## nichub

thanks that helps

nic
xx


----------



## katena

Nic - dont worry about the counselling..ours was pretty quick and pain free. Theyl just ask you about if you have thought about telling a child they were concieved via IVF..about potential siblings...what happens if you dont get enough eggs....what happens if you get a BFN and they get a BFP... would you want to know etc etc!

She will give you the form you have to complete which includes things for you to write asbout yourself. This is for the recipient and any child concieved with your eggs. It asks for a msg to any child plus a description about you as a child... what you were good/bad, your interests then and now...hobbies..skills.

You'l need to think about what you write...but not too long as they wont start matching you until its done and sent in.

AFM - i heard back today and i am going in 2mor for my scan. Im not 100% sure what they're looking for but i just hope it means we can start asap!! Im actually looking forward to having to DR (well maybe not the needles) as then it'l all seem real!!!

Excited is an understated (but also a bit scared!!)

Karen


----------



## nichub

hi katena, thanks for repling, you will be fine with the injections im sure, its the only bit im not nervous about, im quite happy injecting other people as im a nurse, so should be ok doing it to myself you would hope lol!!!! let us know how your scan goes

nic
xx


----------



## crackles

Hi all, just wanted to say hi. I am an previous egg sharer and we decided last year to go again, what with me get very close to the cut of age. Can honestly say this time has knocked me for six   Had my egg retrieval yesterday and all fantastic news 15 eggs!! mega result for an old bird!!  best of luck to you all, what you are all doing is an amazing gift


----------



## nichub

well done crackles on you 15 eggs, thats amazing, i really hope i manage a number like that, hope all goes well

nic
xx


----------



## crackles

Not to sure who was more shocked me or the clinic!! Was told not to expect great numbers this time round due to age and what not! all my 8 are mature and have just got off the phone after being told 7 have fertilised. Am soooooooooooooo happy,   am hoping my recipent done well with her 7   she ended up with twin girls last time which makes me smile so very much    and I was so very lucky to get our beautiful little boy. So ladies it was a very positive outcome for all concerned and just praying that this time will give a fantastic result too.
So nervous though , I dont seem to remember being like this last time, maybe its because i had no idea what to expect lol


----------



## nichub

wow thats amazing!!!! you must be over the moon, i hope your egg transfer goes well, keep us updated

nic
xx


----------



## crackles

Thanks Nic,

We waited 8 years to get our little boy, and had to self fund as hubby had had a vasectomy and a failed reversal.So spent ages saving for a sperm retrieval , (which in all honesty we would of gone for first off if we had known about it, but didnt find out until we moved south and found a new clinic.) and then spent around 6 months deciding on donation , which obviously helped us out as we then had to only pay for the icis. We were thankfully matched pretty quickly.

It's a very long road and I wish loads of baby dust to you all, just wish Id found this site when I was down regulating as although hubby was great I felt so alone


----------



## hope42011!

Hi Girls  

Crackles - 15   Hope I get that many....I have no idea what to expect but I'm praying for miracles  

Katena - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, sure everything will be fine   The scan I had before d/r was to check access to the ovaries for egg collection and check there were no obvious problems we werent already aware of. 

Nichub - Sure the counselling will be fine hun. The donor info forms (green forms) are a bit tricky though, you will probably be best writing it on paper first until you get something you are happy with. I kept changing my mind about what to write and it took me about a week to fill the forms in because of this! 

Sammy - hope your doing ok  

Wishing - Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun  

AFM - Baseline was today.....all good, textbook apparently   So started stimms tonight at 8:20! The injection was a doddle and I had no reason to be so nervous! It didnt hurt at all and no blood and so far no bruise (touch wood   ) I held my skin steady and then slowly pressed the needle against my skin and it just slid in. Then i pressed the syringe really slowly until it was empty. It stung a tiny tiny bit after for about 30 secs but nothing to worry about at all. The hardest part was preparing the syringes, it took me 20 minutes to do the 2 as its a tad fiddly but I'm sure I will get used to it  

Sending you all


----------



## nichub

funnily enough, my husband also had a vasectomy then failed reversal!!! quite disappointing after spending £2500!! this is our first attempt at egg sharing, i also have pcos and im so worried that my eggs arent going to be a good quality or they wont retrieve enough!!!, im paniking more about this than anything else, i just think that as long as i get enough decent eggs then even if it doesnt work i can give it another go, but if i dont get enough eggs then they wont let me egg share again!!!! its always very encouraging to hear of success stories like your though

nic
xx


----------



## crackles

Nic,

They monitor you so well and get the amount or drugs so spot on I couldnt believe it!! So do try not to worry on that front 

hope42011  you will be a pro at it before you know it!! 2 sounds like a dream to me, this time round due to nearly reaching the dreaded 36 mark they had me on 6!! felt like i had my own little chemist going    and by the end of it I was more fustrated by the time it took to inject it as that thin needle is so slow compare to the buserilin.


----------



## katena

hey all,

Crackles - 15 is amazing you ave got some good eggies there!! Wishing you lots of luck at your ET for you and recipient!!

Nic - Stop worrying it wont do you any good!

Hope - i wish i am as good as you at my injections...its the bit thats scares me the most (well...besides not getting enough eggs and ec/et too!)   

afm - just got back from the scan and its all looking great! I have 2 pomegranites for ovaries due to pcos but the lining of my uterus is thin which means i can start asap! whoop!!!

So the co-ordinator is checking in with the recipent today and then will work out when we need to start. they are gonna sign on the protocol this week and get in in the post! Once ive got it...signed it and paid were at the starting blocks!!! Then we get the drugs delivered... go in for a injection teach and theres no looking back!!!

Giddy!

k


----------



## sammy75

that is good news katena, 
hope , good luck with stimming and it won't be long and you'll be on the 2ww,

i'm glad things are now moving for some of us atleast it'll take my mind off waiting following all of your journey's and i    that they will be    outcomes.

hi to everyone else.


----------



## sammy75

have anyone watched hospital 24/7 last night it is filmed at the hospital i am attending and it shows a lady having her twins by c section after having ivf there, if you missed it it is on bbc i player.


----------



## katena

thanks sammy!

I was called this afternoon and they said i'd be start downregging from Feb 3rd! It is a couple of weeks away but SO GREAT to get a date when we'll be starting!!!

yey!

k


----------



## wishing4miracle

evenin ladies


sammy- for some strange reason i thought some nhs hospitals do egg share.i wonder made me think that. any news?


hope-well done on stims.whens you next scan?im guessin youll be goin in afew days.dont forget that hot water bottle on tummy and drink lots of water.


katena-did they give you any ideas on a starting date??sounds all good.


crackles-gl with et.you havin a day3 or blast et??


nich,fairy,broody-hope youre all ok


well i went for bloods today and got a lovely bruise on my arm.ive been told im matched already aswell   dh got sa on 28th.ive got to get blood form for updatin hormones this friday.second lot of hiv hepb and c on the 6th april when she said id be doin dr by then.so its all systems go    it feels like its final now and not just all talk.that we are havin tx all goin well with bloods ect.


----------



## wishing4miracle

katena-sorry our posts must have crossed when i posted.3rd of feb isnt far away.i bet youre all excited


----------



## sammy75

hi wishing, still no  news and believe me i'm starting to get so frustrated, they stopped taking self funded patients at the hospital shortly after i was matched due to the back log of nhs patients who had been waiting nearly 2yrs for treatment but as i was already matched they said they would still honour my treatment, part of me wishes i should have gone and joined the new clinic which opened in july which is only self funding, i feel like i'm tied to my clinic just because i don't want to let the recipient down but i don't understand how she is still not ready , i've got the suprecur and menopur in my fridge which has been sitting there for 3 mths now, maybe i should phone and threaten to go elsewhere and see where that gets me.


----------



## crackles

Hi all
wishing  - it was a 3 day and went back in to day,    All excellent news on my part and had a top grade 4 cell embie put back, mega pleased. Did have a moment as they spoke about two!! But we went with what we think is best and what will be will be, but am very positive and happy, although scared to wee!!  
Appears my recp did ok as she was in before me, not that i know anything just she was there, so makes me think she had to have some good news.
Great news on the matching and all the test, on the home run now 

sammy75_ have they given you a reason for why your rec can not start? understand why you dont want to let her down but its also a very long and hard road for you, and waiting around is not really acceptable if no reason.

katena 3rd feb great news 

baby dust to you all


----------



## Fi 1

Hello Ladies

Hope you don't mind me popping in, I have posted on here before but when i'm not going through treatment I just try to keep my head off of ivf just to try and get through so sorry i've not been on for a while.

I spoke to Jason at Exeter last sept/oct time and they said I couldn't start again as they were short staffed grrrrrrr so have waited and phoned Jason yesterday and he said there were 56 couples to choose from and he already had a couple in mind so treatment should start soon,  can't remember from last time, but do I have to wait for my af to start before starting pill or can you start say in middle of cycle?  think last time I started the same day as my receipient to join cycles!  I'm hoping End of Feb/March,  how many egg share cycles can you have??  will they do more than one a year?  have they got a new clinic since I went last year?

Hope your all having a good start to the year.

Lots of love

Fi.  xxxx


----------



## sammy75

hi crackles, i was due to start dr in oct then recieved a phonecall from the nurse to say recipient needed an emergency op to remove remaining ovary and would take 6-8 wks recovery which would take until dec, then i spoke to the nurse 23rd dec and she said the recipient was doing a trial run of the medication to thicken her womb lining which would take another 4wks and she reassurred me that that the recipient was very dedicated to getting on with treatment and that it would definately go ahead for the new year so to expect a call around then so here i am still waiting what do you class as new year lol.

hi fi, you used to post on egg share 2010so i remember you good to see that you are ready to go again and i wish you all the luck for success this time round and as for egg sharing you can do it up to 3 times with a clinic but i'm sure you can then move to another and then share again hope this helps.


----------



## wishing4miracle

fi-welcome to thread.ive done 3 lots of es already and this will be our 4th.the other 3 i did within a yr so if all goes well and youve be okd after each cycle i dont see why its an issue if you dont have probs.i think you can es upto 10 live births from your donations but i dont know what it is now.hopefully youll start soon.have you had all the tests done ect yet?


sammy-thing is nhs seem to think they can swap and change things as they please because you arent payin.have you rang them recently?


crackles-well done on  et.so im guessing you only wanted 1 put back anyway??we always have 2 put back as thats the only amount of fert egg we get.im just glad our embies are normally top grade compactin embies by day 3


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi everyone!

Well I am almost officially an egg donor - went to PIE at Manchester Fertility Service last night and I have met all the criteria, just need my AMH testing and then we can start - i'm soooooo excited!

FD x x x


----------



## wishing4miracle

fairy-when you havin all your screening doin??im guessin then theyll put you through the process all bein well


----------



## sammy75

hi wishing, i haven't rung again as i don't want them to think i'm a pest and as she said in dec it takes 4wks for the trial run i thought i'd leave it until the end of jan, unless i let her down and go elsewhere there doesn't seem alot i can do about it. the thing is i have money saved to pay but i was trying to keep that if egg share failed so i would get to have another go or if i was lucky enough to get some frozen embryos from the egg share then i could have fet, well that was my plan lol.

hi to everyone else today, so glad things are moving tidy for you all and hopefully i will be joining you all soon    .


----------



## crackles

Sammy what are you paying for the icis part  

xx


----------



## sammy75

i think so as i thought all clinics charged around £700 for but they said it may be needed so i won't know until i have ec to see how the sa is on the day.


----------



## crackles

Sammy  - Ahh was confused with other post, as thought you said this was free but wouldnt be if you moved clinics. I didnt read properly  

Was going to say all clinics are free if sharing asides the icis part, mind you i had a friend that went through it and they charged her for the drugs, when I told her to go back and check, they realised they madea mistake!!

Wishing- Yes the one, will spend the next few days kicking myself im sure but was the right decision, and it only takes one right?? 

Fairy, well done, the start of exciting stuff xx

hugs to all xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

Some clinics charge drugs.consulatants fees.some of the scans.thats why you need to watch out for hidden charges.we have to pay for the icsi.its just over £1300.


----------



## crackles

Sorry should have read all clinics should be free
Wishing, yes same as you we just paid the Icsi and the **** fee. felt sorry for what my recep had to pay


----------



## sammy75

hi all, i was wondering why is it that we have to be matched with a recipient to do egg share as why can't they just take the eggs that we are willing to donate in return for cheaper treatment and freeze them for when they are needed by recipients? they do it for sperm.


----------



## wishing4miracle

No unfertilised eggs arent v good frozen on there own.plus the recips treatment is charged at a higher rate so it sort of pays for ours


----------



## sammy75

thanks for the info wishing.


----------



## hope42011!

Sammy - I dont want to speak out of turn, and I think your patients is a great credit to you BUT every day you leave it your eggs get a day older. You have to think about YOU and YOUR DREAM, it would be hard on the recipient i know but I think you should phone the clinic and talk to them, you could have had 2 or 3 goes by the time they get you started. Whatever the recipient is going through is awful I know but its not your fault, dont jepordise your own chances hun by hanging on for her, its not like you are talking a few weeks now, its been months. If I were you I would phone the clinic tomorrow and tell them all this hanging around is no good and you have been more than understanding, they cant argue with that. Tell them you want a firm date for starting and if they cry off again you will have no option but to terminate tx with them. They could even take your eggs, fertilise your recipients share with her partners sperm and then freeze the embryos until she is ready. There is really no excuse for keeping you hanging on in my opinion.

Hi to everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals, I'm cream crackered and havent read all the way back yet   Stimming is going good and I am still bubbling with excitement   but its tiring me out a bit now  

Babydust to all


----------



## sammy75

thanks for your support hope, and i agree that they don't seem to be considering me in anyway, i suppose it's because of the fact that the recipient is paying and not me but you make sense about freezing the embies but the thing is they prob will argue the fact that fet is not as effiecent as fresh embies and she is paying after all, i feel that they got me what ever i do as if i let her down now what if they tell other clinics not to take me as egg share due to unreliability, god i'm confused and don't know what to do for the best but i will def ring monday to see what is going on.


----------



## crackles

Sammy I totally agree with Hope, 

Your are doing a massive thing here and you need to be the main concern, dont get me wrong very unfortunate for your recp but they need to take you into consideration it doesnt matter who is paying!!!


----------



## hope42011!

between a rock and a hard place aren't you   Think you are right to call the clinic on Monday and don't worry about them telling other clinics, I'm sure they wont want to publicise how they have kept you waiting for months and months and I'm pretty sure they aren't allowed to do that anyway. Just remember to put yourself first once in a while and if that means moving clinics then be brave and take a leap of faith. You could even enquire with the other clinic now....tell them everything....that you have been waiting for so long and see if they advise you to keep waiting or jump ship   I feel like I want to phone them for you and give them a row   as if tx isnt bad enough even when you know whats going on, the least they could do is give you regular updates.

Fairydust - Congrats   It wont be long now hun  

Fi - welcome back and good luck for starting tx  

Wishing - congrats on being matched  

Crackles - hows things with you  

Katena - Feb 3rd will be here in a flash. How are you d/r ? I just had 1 gonapeptyl injection and it shut my system down ready for stimming but most ladies on here sniff something or inject daily.

Sorry anyone I have missed, not very good at keeping up and my memory is like a sieve lately!


----------



## hope42011!

Hi Ladies   Its all a bit quiet here, is everyone ok? hope so   I am up to day 5 of stimms now and sarting to 'feel' my ovaries a bit now. Not very uncomfortable yet though, thank goodness! I have my first scan on Monday.....not long now.....I just hope everything is going to plan and there are no nasty suprises. Had a works dinner last night, it was a bit awkward when people asked why I wasnt drinking wine (our table had a bottle of shloer especially for me!) I reverted to shaking my car keys at them and smiling, not to awkwardly i hope   I also had to do my injection there! Luckily it was in a hotel so the manager found me a lovely room with a 4 poster bed and a spa bath, i managed to resist the temptation and just get on with my injection   I have no idea where people thought i was, but as no-one asked me I think they thought i was in the toilet.....for 20 mins


----------



## katena

Hey all!

Hope - i think its just an injection of gona(whats it called!). They didnt mention sniffing things...thought that sounds much easier! They talked about an injection teach so its time to get over squemishness!!!

Sammy - i dont think your clinic can tell another clinic your unreliable. Especially as your not! Youve been so patient! Give them a call tho... see where the land lies...

A few of you were taling about the cost of your egg share.. just to say i think we'll be paying - 104 hfea, 545 for the tx, 300 for all the tests and 645 for donor sperm. if we need to go to blast we pay for that but icsi if needed is free due to it being donated sperm.



karen


----------



## Fairy_Dust

hi all, 

at Manchester fertility service we are paying - £350 for screening, £550 for ICSI and the HFEA fee. If this one isn't successful then we can save up for another couple of goes... fingers crossed all my screening goes ok 

can we do a list of where everyone is having tx and what stage they are up to?

e.g. Fairy Dust - Manchester Fertility Service - waiting for screening tests

Good luck girls x x x 

FD


----------



## crackles

Crackles- woking nuffield- in the   


IVF treatment cycle and drugs free of charge and all screening and tests, just paid the **** and the ICSI

hugs to all 
xx


----------



## Fairy_Dust

thanks crackles - i'll put together a list when i have a few replies 

when is your test date? x x x


----------



## crackles

hi Fairy_Dust


It's the 26th Jan !!! which seems so long away  


xxx


----------



## hope42011!

hope42011 - shropshire and mid-wales @ RSH - Stimming, e/c 24th     

Crackles - lots of   for the 26th coming your way hun x


----------



## nichub

nichub councilling this tues then to be matched with recipient - manchester care fertility

hope everyone is well

nic
xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

Hello ladies.hope everyones doin well.

Crackles~hope you not goin too mad on your 2ww.you testin 2wks from ec?
Nich~gl for Tuesday
Hope~whens your scan?gl
Fairy~if you have tx at my clinic just ivf youd only pay for hfea fee and dh sa.you get scans.drugs.ivf.blast et free. Currently matched.on metformin.havin hormones done again when af shows and should be dr end of march.
Katena~you pay alot for tx.when do you start?
Sammy~they would have no right to say bad things about you as youve been hangin around for nearly a yr waitin for tx to start.

Afm~nothin really goin on.ive started an icsi diary on the diary threads and thats about it


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Fairy_Dust - Manchester Fertility Service - waiting for screening tests  
Crackles- woking nuffield- in the  
hope42011 - shropshire and mid-wales @ RSH - Stimming, e/c 24th  
nichub - Manchester Care - councilling then to be matched with recipient  
wishing4miracle - Lister - matched, DR end of March 

I have also posted this on front page of thread 
FD x x x


----------



## hope42011!

Thanks fairy dust   Are you having any screening tests done with your GP or are they free at your clinic?

Katena - I was petrified of doing the injections. I sat there with the needle hovering over my tummy for abut 5 minutes. Dh2b was sayinf 1....2....3....go and i was like ahhhh no I'm not ready do it again do it again   Then when i did it i was like oh, that didnt hurt at all   Now i just get on with it and its fine. I think slow is the key though, take a deep breath and slowly breath out while gently pressing the needle against your skin, then slowly press the plunger and slowly take the needle out. Each injection takes me about 1 minute to inject and so far i have had no bruises   The needles re tiny too, like about the width of a hair and only a few cm's long. You will be fine hun  

Crackles - hows the 2ww, I'm dreading it! Have you got time off work or anything? I have got the week of the 24th (e/c and e/t) off as sick leave, the following week annual leave and flexi and the following week working from home. 

nichub - when is your counselling booked for? Its a great opportunity to get things out in the open, for you and DP  

Wishing - how are you during d/r? I was a complete nightmare towards then end, just before stimming. Looking back now I realise i was awful but at the time i was in the right and dh2b was just being annoying on purpose and i felt like throttling him   good job i didnt though eh!


----------



## wishing4miracle

Hope~i dont normally gt any side effects from the drugs other then feelin really sick on pill and abit of upset tummy if im not careful with the metformin.i go on pill after havin hormones tested so not lookin forward to the pill.but when im dr i should get af after afew days.


----------



## nichub

hi hope, the clinic im at makes you do the councilling session if you are egg sharing, plus were using donor sperm too, i think it just goes over wheat happens if an 18 year old turns up on your door step

nic
xx


----------



## katena

Hiya,

Hope - thanks! In my head im sure itl all be fine but i guess its my thing to worry about!!!

Wishing - do you think its alot? (about 1600... with 645 due to donor sperm) We start dr on feb 3rd at Manchester Care.

Crackles....wishing you lots of luck! Hope your our 1st BFP of the yr!

Fairy dust... do you not have to pay for your tx on top of your icsi? I think im paying alot of money if your not!!

 

K


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi Katena

One of the reasons we went with Manchester Fertility was that the cost was lower. The tx is £500 for IVF or ICSI, where as at Care there was the extra charge if you had to have ICSI. 

So £1200 is all we have to pay for screening, drugs, ICSI and freezing any embies


----------



## katena

HIya Fairy-dust

Ahhh... i see why it would be for you. Whereas we have to add on the cost of donor sperm and if we need icsi its free (due to the sperm being donated!)

Its allll sooo confusing.

I'm on post watch this week..... were expecting our protocol in the post and can't wait to get it - even the bill - it just means were starting soon!!

Hows everyone?


----------



## nichub

sorry to jump in katena and fairy but i dont think mfs take people with pcos either, i hope all is going well with everyone

nic
xx


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Thanks Nic - I've not been diagnosed with PCOS - just dont have any periods - all hormone levels are normal and scan didn't show PCOS. Hope I get through the screening - should hear back today or tomorrow x x x x


----------



## crackles

Hi ladies 

Thanks for all you positive vibes and hope you are all doing well  

wishing  , 2 wks after ec indeed, hoping I can last taht long without caving it!!!!


Trying to keep busy with work and glad i came back rather tahn being off as I swear that clock is going backwards at home 

  for good news 

baby dust to all      xxx


----------



## nichub

im sure you will be fine fairy, keep us informed

nic
xx


----------



## hope42011!

Just checking in after my follie scan today, things are looking ok...i think  
I have got 15 good ones between 9 and 13, most around the 10/11 mark and 9 little ones that might catch up, they were 4 and 5. Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hi!

What are all the numbers that everyone goes on about? I'm sure i'll learn once i start tx!

FD x x x


----------



## hope42011!

They are the amount and sizes of the follicles in the ovaries. At day 7 of stimming the majority should be around 10/11 I think, then they should grow 2mm per day and that will mean they will be mature for egg collection a week later. I think thats how it goes anyway, this is only my first time so still learning


----------



## Fairy_Dust

thanks for your reply hope  

I have my amh test in the morning and MFS said if that comes back fine they will book us in for the next appointments. 

Because I dont have periods what will be the protocol? How long from start of tx until OTD? and what does it involve?

Many thanks

FD x x x


----------



## hope42011!

Fairy dust - Not sure about your protocol. Down regging shrinks your ovaries and stops them doing what they normally do aswell as thinning your lining so I guess even though you dont have periods you will still need to down reg. Then stimming makes your ovaries produce lots of follicles and thickens your lining up. Not sure if they will put you on more meds to thicken your lining though seeing as you dont have periods....these are all things to ask your clinic. Then egg collection and embryo transfer, OTD is 2 weeks after egg collection. For my tx will take 6.5 weeks from start of d/r (23rd dec) to my estimated test date (7th Feb if everything goes smoothly  )


----------



## Fairy_Dust

ooooh, you've not got long now hope - 6 weeks is a LONG time from start to finish... have everything crossed for you x x x


----------



## crackles

Hope 15 is a fab number, when i had scans they only found 14 all along and i had 5 that were rather small and they didnt think they would catch up, 
low and behold they did and ended up with 15!!

So sounds a fab and lucky number to me ;-) 

Mt protocol was quite long as I had to fit in with the lady I was donating to so had to down reg for a bit longer, all in all from start to finish mine is near on 8 weeks!! maybe thtas why these two weeks are dragging and im not as doo lally as I think ;-) 

Hugs to all xx


----------



## Fi 1

Evening Ladies



Fairy - Hope your tx starts really soon hunni. x

Crackles - Keeping everything crossed for you sweetie, hope you 2ww doesn't drag too much.  x

Hope - Your follies sound like they are growing lovely, good luck for egg collecting soon.  x


AFM - finding it really hard at the minute, feels like its been soo long since our last tx (last April time),  been off for a couple of weeks with a chest infection and now I don't want too go back,  feels like i've got too much on in my life with thinking about the forthcoming tx and apts to sort it all out and everything.  Hows everyone else coping with it all?

Big Hugs.  Fi.  XX


----------



## katena

HIya,

Hope - thats great news!!! Lets hope they all keep on progressing as they do!

fairy_dust - i dont have periods really so my consultant was talking about bringing on a period. However they took me in for a scan to have a nose at my uterus wall lining - which was thin, so no period on the horizon. As for protocol... were on a long protocol... so they said to expect 3 weeks d/r and then 2 weeks stimming. Though nothing is 100%

Fi - i know what you mean about not wanting to go back to tx.. ours have been so spread apart too!

Afm - just come back from 'fat club' as im on the start of my 2nd week. Lost 2lbs so im happy!  

K


----------



## Fi 1

Hi

Katena - It is a nightmare having everything so far apart as I always feel my lifes on hold,  Well done on losing 2lbs hun   

Fi.  x


----------



## nichub

just been to the clinic and they said the may start me on day 21 instead of day 1 which will mean i start on the 4th of feb, i hope so anyway, should find out on friday  nic xx


----------



## bluegirl1980

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me posting again on here!

I have my nurse planning appt next week, and I should also have been matched by then too!
I think I will be on the short protocol, so I should get my dateof when to start next week, fingers crossed!

Stacey x


----------



## katena

Hey all!

Nich - 4th feb is so quick compared to what happened with me. That sounds great but dont keep everything crossed for it! How was your counselling session? 

Stacey - hello!! Its lovely when you get your official start date!!! 

AFM - our protocol and bill came in the post today. So its great on 1 hand and poopies on the other as we have 1334.50 to (as weve alrady paid 295 for screening tests). But i now know what my protocol is!!! in short it is...

Starting Feb 3rd... d/r on suprecur (burserelin) 0.5ml per day (for 21ish days) 
                          Stimms on Menopur 75iu and 150iu on alternate days (for 10 days whilst still having the burserlin)
                          Then a pessary from ET - until otd or 10 weeks of pregnancy!   

I really HATE the form they have sent it... its obviosuly a standard form that they have added in mine and DP's names to... but it says 'husband/male partner' and we are a same sex couple. It infuriates me that they haven't updated their paperwork to be more inclusive! (so much so i *may* just call them tomor and rant whilst im paying my bill!   )


Anyways... im still happy happy right now!!!

love to you all!

Karen


----------



## bluegirl1980

I know, am really hoping to find out next week, all this waiting is horrible!
Am excited and nervous at the same time to get started, but also not looking forward to the injections!

Stacey x


----------



## hope42011!

Sammy - did you phone the clinic in the end? I hope your tx starts soon hun but at least your going to have lots of help and advice on here from people who have been in the exact same position as you once you do start  

Bluegirl - welcome back and good luck for your planning appointment  

Katena - yeah.....congrats on getting your bill!  

Crackles - hows things going with you, good I hope  

f1, nic, fairydust and wishing - sending you lots of   and  

AFM - Quite uncomfortable now and have spent the last few hours with a hot water bottle strapped to my tummy   Got my day 9 scan and bloods tomorrow   hope everything is still going good


----------



## nichub

hi katena, they just said that everything was done now and i should be able to start on day 21 instead of day 1, councilling went fine, how long did it take you then and are you having to wait for day 1 of your cycle??

nic
xx


----------



## hope42011!

A quick update from me.....I've been for my scan and have 1 large follie at 17.5 then about 15 smaller ones ranging from 10 - 14 but most are around the 12 mark i think. My lining is 11mm, it was 8mm on Monday. Can you lining get too thick i wonder   I wanted to write it all down but the nurse I had today wasn't my usual one so didnt want to be a pain   My dose is being reduced from 4 powders to 3 so only one injection from now on   Next scan is Friday and hopefully everyrthing will still be good for e/c on Monday  

Hope everyone is good


----------



## Fi 1

Evening


Hope -  they sound like they are growning really nicely,  dont think your lining will thicken up much more hun!  how come you got to have three powders?  i've only ever had 2 powders and 1 liquid for my last injection before ec?


Fi.  xx


----------



## crackles

Hi all
much better day today  

Three or two powders sounds like a dream, I was on 3 first time round and got DS  this time I was on 6!!! the whole way through ,felt like i was playing chemistry sets!!

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Fi 1

Crackles - OMG cant believe you had to do six every day,  I was on buserilin and then puregon I didn't have to do powders until  ec,  what is the drug you have to do six powders a day with, only asking cos they are changing my drugs this time as i responded poorly last time only had 8 eggs so i only ended up with 4, 2 of those made it but they were multinuclious so not a good last tx.  hopefully with the drug change it will be better this time. 


Fi  x


----------



## crackles

Down reg on buserlin  and 6 menopur a night,  3 mised with one water in one shot so two shots, if that makes sense!!

I did honestly think they were joking when they said, but age and last shot of being an egg donor before hitting 36 they said I need to be prepare not to produce many!! How wrong they were  

More than first time round,  by 1 and that got us DS and my rec twin girls!! 

This time I kept 8 of my eggs and all 8 were mature!! and 7 of them fertilised and all but 2 were first class ones!! see us old birds can do it  
Obviously I have no idea what happened with recp ones but they all were mature , and assume she got some as had ET done in morning before my afternoon appoint.

Will admitt I was worried about OHSS this time, but totally trust my clinic , they know what they are doing  

 xx


----------



## hope42011!

Well i was on 4 powders but now, due to my scan and blood results Mr sizer wants me to reduce my dose to 3, i think its to try and avoid OHSS but not sure   I was supposed to reduce from Monday but i didnt get the message off my answer machine as my phone is on the blink   Was very worried when i got the message today, thought there may be a problem as I didnt reduce when I was supposed too but apparently all was ok, PHEW!  

Crackles - I remember you saying before that you were on 6...dont envy that at all....its the most fiddleiest injection ever! 

F1 - hopefully a change of drugs will help you respond better,  

I'm in quite a bit of pain with my ovaries now, on and off. I've got my hot water bottle to try and help because I dont want to take pain killers, I am just generally feeling a bit sick and tired and yukky   But still really excited and   for my tx

My next scan is on friday and if egg collection is Monday will saturday be a drug free day for me and does anyone know how they time your trigger shot


----------



## Fi 1

Crackles -  bit worried    now cos my Consultant is going to put me on menopur and he also said they he would put my on injectable version of the eastrogyn pesseries which you take for the 2ww.  

Its worked well for you so fingers crossed it'll do the same for me,  i'm 34 in Aug this year so getting on a bit in egg share terms,  hopefully they dose me to the hilt then I get loads of eggs   ,  did you have any side effects?

Getting really excited and hopefully they match me asap, the nurse I spoke to the other day rekons they have 56 couples to choose from so fingers crossed   

Hope - Thanks hun I really hope so too just    I have a better cycle this time,  not long to go now hun only a couple of days!!  ahhh how exciting i'm    for you hun and sending you lots of   .  x


----------



## crackles

Fi 1

Seriously dont worry, they know what tehy are doing    6 is the maxium they told me, so at leats you wont get any higher  
Side effects were pretty low really, got the nagging pain but got that before with first tx and my belly was rather huge so glad it was over christmas so people just thought I'd eaten to many pies!!!

Was hoping to get 10 when i was going in for each scann as a few of them were really low on the size, but hey 15 was fab!! impressed myself with that one. I was just sat there going 15 really!!! Hubby was sat there saying "My boys are good" as he had just been told they were all awake after being frozen!! err hello Mr I'm in pain here, you have done nowt compared to me!!  

hope42011  they timed my trigger shot by the time i went down for EC, so this time i went down at 8am so trigger shot was 8pm, was pleased I got an early slot  xx


----------



## boychild

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you dont mind me posting on here, I have been posting on the LWC Darlington thread below this last week. DH and I already have one LO conceived naturally but have been told we need ICSI to try and conceive number 2. We are so excited at the prospect of egg sharing and we are booked on an 'open day' next week at the clinic to get more info etc and then hopefully start treatment asap! 

The reason for needing ICSI is DH's sperm count being 2.2 million and alot of abnormal shapes. However last year I stopped having periods too so the hospital gave me provera to force a period so they could then do the relevant blood work. I have just obtained a copy of the results today from my GP and was wondering if you could help me read the results?? My day 3 FSH was 7, which I'm told is good and good for egg sharing purposes. However my LH was 16, which by all accounts is quite high and ive read it could be a sign of pcos?? But could it simply be high because of the provera i was given? My day 21, 29 and 35 bloods were all low 1.4,1.3 and 1.3 again, so they told me I wasnt ovulating but refused to investigate me any further because of DH's low sperm count. However since September when we were told we were unable to conceive naturaly, I started having regular periods again so today I've asked my GP to repeat my bloods to see if I am in fact ovulating now. Sorry to ramble on, Im desperate to being accepted for egg sharing and was hoping you ladies could advise me judging by my last set of results if you think it could be likely or not. 

Hopefully ill be chatting to you all alot more very soon! 

Vikki x


----------



## Fi 1

Crackles

I'm not really that worried hun as I will do anything and go through anything to be able to have a little one so they could put me on millions of drugs and I wouldn't care as long as it worked,  the only thing I am a bit worried about is that I went to docs bout 8 wks ago as getting overy pains they sent me for a scan and I've got two cysts my Consultant said they are not worried because they are little they will just keep an eye on them when they scan me as they will be stimulated so little worried that this may cause a bit of ohss after,  just want to get started now, feels like forever inbetween treatments and I am getting really bored at work as have suffered with depression since my last cycle failed, so I had a year off work, when ever I go back I seem to get ill so my body's on a little self distruct mission at the minute and no one in work understands plus 4 of the girls are pregnant so it makes it really hard at work cos everyones always talking about babies, I in no begrudge anyone getting pregnant but I just wish people were not so harsh and understand a little of my point of view.  So sorry to ramble hunni.  x

Vikki - Welcome and sorry I cant help you with the results hun as I was told last time and i've completely forgotten what all my result were,  as for you doc not checking thats discusting, as I was told 10 years ago that my dh had low motility and mobility, so we went to Derriford in Plymouth and they testing him and agreed but at no point did they test me!, we had one failed nhs ivf attempt and tried naturally inbetween as we thought nothing was wrong with me, we then moved to Exeter clinic to do egg share where they tested me as a matter of course and found that I had two blocked tubes and that this could have interfered with ivf as when tubes are blocked then can push air back up and prevent any embryos sticking,  So just to say that make sure you get some sort of testing as it can make a difference as my consultant told me.

Sorry about the massive post ladies.  

Fi.  XX


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone sorry i've not posted the last few days as been trying to work out what to do, i rang the clinic and was told to leave my name and number so the egg share nurse can ring with information of what is happening re recipient and i'm still waiting for the call back so i'm starting to get even more annoyed abvout the situation.

hi to the newcomers to the thread,

hope, good luck for ec and you seem like you got plenty of follies,

good luck for starting your cycles to the rest of you girls,

hopefully i'll post next time with good news from myself.


----------



## katena

Hiya all!

All this talk about powders is sending me a bit   im sure i will understand it all when we finally start. But 6 sounds like a lot to me!!!!

Sammy - dont give up on pestering them! Give them ample time to call back - but not too much! This is your life/future too!

Fi - its always the way that us ladies TTC are surrounded by pregnant ladies! There is luckily only 1 at work... shes due in April so got a right bump on her! Im happy for her... but its till hard.

Vikki - hi and welcome!!! Hope you have good news with the new bloods.

Hope - how you bearing up? Care told me the HCG shot is timed exactly 36 hours before EC. Does this stage make you feel bloated... or actually bloated?! Im worried my clothes wont fit!! Theyre already a it tight hence the diet!  

Nich - we had counselling the week after our 1st appt... add in time to be matched to a sperm donor, then christmas! Then in early Jan we were matched with our recip... We dont have to wait for day 1 as i dont have periods. We had to wait for recip to be at a 'good point' as they said i was ready to go!

AFM - I have paid the massive bill and complained about 'husband' being on the form. They apologised and have now changed the form. But now DP doesnt even have to sign anything and i think she feels lightly excluded now!

Our drugs are coming on saturday.... why do they give you STUPID time... 8am-1pm or 1pm to 6pm? Like any working person could take that time off?! At least they deliver on a weekend!

karen


----------



## nichub

katena- you had your councilling quite sticky didn't you, ours was about 6 weeks after so my bloods are already through etc, hope everything goes well for you starting anyway, very exciting!  Nic  xx


----------



## nichub

sorry katena that was supposed to say quickly not sticky! Lol i'm typing this on my phone! Nic xx


----------



## hope42011!

Hi Ladies  

Sammy -   I'm angry for you hun........dont take their crap no-more.......its not good for you   Thanks for the good luck  

Katena - I feel bloated, look bloated and am bloated. I am day 10 and I have spent the last 2 days in leggings so I can definately reccommend an elasticated waist for stimms   Powders are easy hun, a bit fiddly due to the size of the bottle but not complicated. You have a little bottle of liquid solvent and a little bottle of powder, you use the syringe to take the solvent out and put it into the powder to dissolve it the suck it back up for you to inject   hope I havent confused you more   not too good at explaining  

Vikki - welcome   I dont know about your results, best to speak to your clinics egg share co-ordinator  

Hi to everyone else, hope your all ok

AFM - Final scan tomorrow   for e/c on Monday. Its also my last day at the office for 3 weeks   Yipee!!!!!! I'll let you all know how I get on


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, hope you all doing ok,
well the nurse rang today but i was in work so my dh passed the message on to me to ring the clinic to speak to the nurse and from 2.30pm until 4.30pm i rang constantly only to keep getting the answer machine so left a message, then just as the clinic was due to close another nurse rang to inform me that the egg share nurse had wanted to arrange treatment dates but had now gone home so i have been put in the message book for first thing monday so i'll be so nervous now all weekend but very excited at long last,  so big thanks to all of you girls for your advice and support and i will post after work monday hopefully with my dates, 


   vibes that we all get our bfp's soon.


----------



## katena

HIya - just a quickie...

Sammy - AMAZING NEWS!!!!    

Hope - i will invest in some leggings then- though DP hates them!!!    Tough eh?!

Nic - hope you start soon too. Have you heard any more?

K


----------



## crackles

Sammy  Excellent news!!!!  bout time they shifted their bums!!!

I live in my leggings sheer comfy!!! and my tummy still swollen now!!

So today has been a better day   amazing the ups and downs from day to day in the 2ww!! although have a headache from hell and huge (.)(.)

Hubby rather pleased!! and im drinking loads of water and generally sleeping soooooooooooooo much.


Feeling   and looking forward to test day!! that may all change tomorrow!!

baby dust to all    xxx


----------



## hope42011!

Sammy -   Brilliant news hun, I bet you cant wait to start now. I'm sure your patience will pay off    

Crackles -  When do you test? I am dreading my 2ww, I'm bad enough as it is  

AFM - E/C is booked for Monday 10:00am     My scan today showed 33 follicles     and they estimated that a little over half of them will be mature on Monday     so I'm on OHSS watch now as I really dont want anything to scupper this cycle    

Love to you all and lots of   for you 

Hope


----------



## crackles

Hope- wednesday is the offical date! if i last that long! expect i will do it over wkend though as im rubbish at patience! fab numbers on yr part , hope they get good numbers from them, hugs to all x


----------



## sammy75

crackles i'm sending lots of          your way for wednesday and i    that you start our 2011 thread off with our first bfp.

hope, atm i'm really excited and nervous but i'm sure you will all guide me in my journey and wishing you lots of luck for ec.

good luck to all of us.


----------



## nichub

hi everyone, 

katena, spoke to helen today and she said she is going to try and sort donor sperm out asap as they wont get protocol organised until they have confirmation about donor sperm! then they can egg match, she said she will try and sort it so i can begin on the 4th of feb but obviously it all depends on donor sperm etc, fingers crossed though.

crackles good luck for wednesday

nic
xx


----------



## katena

Nic - SO pleased for you!!! The matching of donors doesn't take too long - i think Helen matched us in a day. But they send you out a letter with the donors details on. So you have to sign and send back. Once they do that they will have to match you with a recipient too. Then they'l send out the protocol and bill... once you pay you can organise delivery of the drugs. Then you'l have to go in for an injection teach - this is the point we are at - then hey presto you get starting!!!

Our drugs came today....which sharps box to dispose of needles. As i have worked in a needle exchange i new not to fully close the box. I was just starting to tell DP this as she shuts it - so it locks!    So... we get a screw driver out and after lots of fiddling weve managed to pry it open!!!

Lesson learnt for my DP then!!! Though the clinic never mentioned anything about it!

Crackles - hope you can be this threads 1st bfp!!! good luck...try to hold out til weds!!

Karen


----------



## nichub

hi katena, evrything is all go for you then, hopefully it will be sorted on monday then, i dont need to do the injection teach as me and my hubby are both nurses so once donor and egg recipient are sorted and that form is done were ready to go, how did you find filling in the questionaire for the recipient i struggled when asked to write a goodwill message!!! i didnt have a clue what to write!!

nic
xx


----------



## katena

Nic,

That was the hardest part for me too! What on earth does a child want to hear? I somehow managed to fill the space... i wrote something about wishing lots of love/happiness etc etc and that if they do or dont want to meet in the future i would respect their decision!

Yeh - vereything nearly all go! Just need the injection teach and then we start on Feb 3rd. 2 weeks til we start!


----------



## nichub

im really excited for you!! and because you have pcos and your using donor sperm like we are its quite nice to share with someone who is in exactly the same position as we are

let me know how you get on

nic 
xx


----------



## broody23

Hope u dont mind me asking but why did you decide to go for the donor sperm and not the surgical sperm retrieval. We are in the process of applying to egg share at bourn hall. We will have to pay for the surgical sperm retrieval but it works out roughly the same as donor sperm as my clinic make you pay a family reservation fee for the donor.
Broody


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone, hope you all ok, i wondered if any of you would be interested in trying out these foods as i'm thinking of giving them a go.

Walnuts, Why Not?

Most nuts have high levels of Omega 3 fatty acids, which are helpful in treating infertility in general. In fact, in ancient Greek mythology, the walnut was actually tied to fertility in many ways, and it was used in fertility rites. The healthy fats in walnuts help boost sex hormones, and they can also help regulate the menstrual cycle. Walnuts also have a ton of other vitamins and minerals in them, so they can help boost fertility and your chances of implantation.

While we aren't exactly sure why walnuts help implantation rates, there is plenty of anecdotal evidence that they do. Some people think that it's the omega 3 fatty acids and the B vitamins in walnuts that help the egg implant itself in the womb.

Yams for Fertility

Here's an interesting fertility fact: the Ibeji tribe in Nigeria eats yams pretty much every day, and they have the highest rate of fraternal twins in the world. Wild yams - not to be confused with North American sweet potatoes, which are sometimes called yams - have chemicals in them similar to estrogen and progesterone. They can help a woman produce more eggs during her cycle, which is one reason the Ibeji tribe has such a high incidence of twins, and they can also help with implantation by boosting a woman's levels of progesterone in her first trimester.


----------



## nichub

sammy i say why not!!!!! give them a go,

broody, the reason we decided to use donor sperm was twofold, firstly it was a cost issue, an extra £3000 and we have already spent £2500 on the failed vasectomy reversal! and secondly because dh didnt really want to have another op on his 'area' it is a decision we have really thought about and i think it is completely up to the couple obviously if we won the lottery and dh was ok about another op then our decision may have been slightly different! lol

hope this helps

nic
xx


----------



## hope42011!

I dont like nuts   I am forcing myself to eat a handful of salted peanuts a day....to try and keep the OHSS at bay   I'm taking pregnacare conception (hubby is taking wellman conception) I'm eating organic wherever possible (milk, weetabix, meat, veg, pasta, rice, yoghurts) I'm drinking 1 bottle of lucozade sport (rasberry flavour is yummy and they are on offer in morrisons) a day to help prevent OHSS   I am using a hot water bottle on my tummy most days and thats about it. I have a bit of a 'craving' for boiled eggs so I have stocked up on organic welsh eggs too   lets hope it all pays off  

My trigger shot last night has made my tummy a bit uncomfortable but I expected that. I am spending the day relaxing, in bed with the electric blanket on, watching the tv and doing a bit of googling on the laptop   Dh2b has taken DS out ferreting so I expect they wont be back until dark   Nice and quiet but I know there is lots I need to do so i feel a bit guilty just lying here  

Egg collection tomorrow       I wonder if my recipient knows its tomorrow, I hope we get lots of good eggs      

Sammy you get your dates tomorrow...... .......make sure you let us know  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all gooooooood 

Hope


----------



## nichub

good luck for tomorrow hope

nic
xx


----------



## crackles

Lovely ladies , how are you all ??

Ok I have been a naughty girl and tested early!!! OTD is wednesday but I felt the need for a wee stick and with hormones all over the show DH agreed I could try  

So my result is a faint line!!! ok the faint line is getting darker each morning as i have tested eash morning since Friday, so although will still do my offically test at silly o clock on Wednesday , I am    and currently in a state of shock!!

Will not tell anyone untill my OTD so thats why i'm sharing with you guys    
Hope good luck for tomorrow, and will do some personnels when I can see the computer screen without fuzziness 

Been in bed last two days with headache from hell and all my pangs and tummy pains all appear to have stopped, but although in pain can not stop smiling 

sorry for the self indulgent post,  but wishing you all lashings of baby dust  

Cx


----------



## hope42011!

Thanks nic   
I'll get straight on here and let you all know how it went. It feels soooo strange but exciting to think that tomorrow we will have lots of little babies after years and years of trying, i feel like I am almost there       

Crackles -     Our first 2011 BFP, the first of many i hope     You have been testing since Friday   I just know I am going to be one of the many early testers, I'm too impatient   I just hope i can join you soon   All the best


----------



## sammy75

crackles i new you get a bfp so pleased for you and dp.

hope, good luck for tommorow and     that you get lots of eggs.

as for me i post on the ivf wales thread aswell and they are all commenting on how busy they are so i'll prob won't be fitted in for another 2 mths how slow they are lol, but atleast i will have dates.


----------



## nichub

crackles a huge huge    you give others like us lots of hope

nic 
xx


----------



## broody23

congrats crackles!!! x


----------



## crackles

Thank you so much ladies  

I know its early days , but am staying positive    and telling the little mite to stay tehre and grow grow grow!!

Am also very excited about phoning clinic to give them results on Wednesday and seeing if they have heard from my recp yet  

Am so pleased i was given the chance to help someone else achieve their dreams, and if all good with her she will have a sibling for her twins!! dft i know but so proud i helped make that happen!!  


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fi 1

Evening Ladies


Crackles - OMG WHAT FANTASTIC NEWS SWEETIE CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR   .  XXX

Hope - Good luck for tomorrow hunni.  XXX

Sammy -  Think I'll be giving those Walnuts a try and what are wild Yams??


Sending everyone lots of   


Fi.  xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi fi, not sure about the yams but i read someone on here found them at tesco if not they sell them at special african/asian food shops so think they gonna be hard to get hold of but i'm gonna try lol.  i thought they were a kind of sweet potato but if anyone reading this knows the answer then feel free to let me know.


----------



## wishing4miracle

I want to put a list on first page.please tell me your progress at the min even if its in waitin for dates.dr ect


----------



## crackles

Wooo hoo, check out my name up there  


Hugs to you all will catch up this evening xxx


----------



## coweyes

Hi all can i join?


We are attending an open evening at The Lister next month, hoping there will be lots of info about egg sharing.  


Good luck to eveyone x


----------



## katena

Crackles... thats amazing!!! Congrats!!!  

Nic - ditto - its nice to have someone at the same place, going through the same things at the same time    

Hope - we're starting to d/r on 3/01/11 at Manchester Care. What else do you do to keep ohss at bay? with pcos im at a higher risk so am happy to do anything to not get it. I want 2 embies put back if i can!!!

coweyes - welcome!!! 

I dont know if i like walnuts.. i guess ill have to try them!

lots of love to all!

K


----------



## nichub

hey katena how long did you wait inbetween getting matched with your donor sperm and matched with your egg recipient? The clinic rang this morning to inform me they have sperm for me and i'm just waiting to be matched with a recipient now but i forgot to ask how long that usually takes!  nic xx


----------



## nichub

i've just read your signature after writing that text sorry  nic wx


----------



## hope42011!

Hi Ladies.....just a quick on for me as i am just back form egg collection and need some sleep  

Its all gone well, 29 eggs in total and out of my 15 there were 14 ready for ICSI, 1 is now looking a bit ropey due to being injected but still 14 so far. Will know more tomorrow at 10:00am and I absolutely cant wait. My recipient has 14 and by my reconing most of them should be mature for her. I'm really really happy that I helped her  
The procedure itself was ok, I remember coming round once and feeling a needle type pain (not really bad though) so they pumped a bit more sedative and I was away with the fairies again   The pain now is like period pain so the clinic have sent me home with paracetamol and i am snuggled up in bed ( again   ) with my hotwater bottle and watching loose women  

Katena - I have polycystic ovaries too, the pain I have had through treatment to a no pcos person would probably be bad but to me it is just similar to the ovulation pain of a normal cycle. I have been eating 1 handful of salted peanuts and 1 bottle of isotonic drink per day + about 1-2 pints of water throughout the day (not all in one go) and resting when i feel a bit icky. Other than that I dont think there is much we can do, just rely on your consultant tpo get the doses right  

Hiya to all the ladies i missed - hope you are all gooood


----------



## nichub

well done hope on all those egg's you deserve to put your feet up for a while. Take care  nic xx


----------



## katena

Hiya Nic,

I would say that it would be quicker than my signature shows... dont forget they did nothing for 1.5 weeks over christmas and new year!

Hope - 29 is great!! rest up now and legs those eggs do their work! I know this is a silly question - but i dont think ive been told - how do they collect eggs? Do they go in with a needle through the abdomon? If so - do you get a small scar? im confused.com!   

We have booked our injection teach for Feb 1st! VERY excited!


----------



## sammy75

hi all, no news for me today so left another message so hopefully i'll get a call tommorow,

well done  hope on all those eggs, i hope you get lots of embies when they call tommorow    .

katena they go in through the vaginal wall to collect the eggs if you go on you tube they got videos on there you can watch if you dare to lol.

hope everyone else ok.


----------



## crackles

Go hope!!!!!!! Amazing news!!!!

heres to those little sperms and eggs doing there thing!!!

Regarding OHSS i was told by my place to drink 8 pints of water a day and 3 pints of milk, as thye thought with my amount of drugs i might end up with it. 

 and   to all xxx


----------



## nichub

ok thanks katena nic xx


----------



## Bunny Face

Hello Ladies, 

Crackles - Wow big massive congrats on your   .  Lets hope you are the first of many. 

Hope42011- 29 I had 13 on my first IVF and I thought I was going to pop.  Your recipient must be thrilled.  Well done. 

AFM - Have my first down reg scan tomorrow and trial ET at Care...I'm nervous and excited in equal measure.  I'm on a new drug regime this time round and I'm slightly scared that I'll have OHSS.  I'm going to drink loads though as mentioned in this thread.

General question; Can i ask how long you are intending to take off work for treatment. The nurse said that she will sign me off for a week after EC but I dont know whether to ask my GP for another week? Previously I've only had a couple of days off but as treatment has never worked for me I wonder whether more time off would help (I suppose it wouldnt hurt!)


----------



## hope42011!

Thanks ladies   this morning we have 9 fertilised and tomorrow we will know the quality of the embryos and we will be able to discuss e/t so I have everything crossed for tomorrow    

Bunny - hope your scan has gone ok hun   I am having 1 week sick leave, 1 week annual leave and then 1 week working from home hopefully by then we will have a bfp    

Katena - wow....1st of feb, not long now hun  

Sammy - any news yet  

Love to all you ladies


----------



## sammy75

Well done on the embies hope, r u going 2 blast? The clinic rang this morning told me the egg share nurse is on hol 4 this week so she will ring next week now, don't know how much more I can take I feel like crying but in work atm but atleast I know that the recipient is ready to go.


----------



## hope42011!

Sammy -     It is not very professional of them, I dont know what to say hun     Not sure if we are going to blast yet   going to wait and see what tomorrow brings


----------



## toria77

hi to everyone. I'm an egg sharer, this will be my 2nd go at it. Just waiting now to hear from clinic to find out when the other lady will be ready. Have been put on the pill, which still sounds really weird, and hope i won't be waiting too long. x


----------



## sammy75

hi wishing, can you add me ivf wales and waiting for dates.


----------



## hope42011!

Welcome toria   and good luck with tx x


----------



## hope42011!

evening ladies   Its been quiet on here, hope everyone is ok  

A quick update for me is we have 9 embies and we are day 3 tomorrow  8 of them are grade 1 4 cell and 1 is grade 1 b- (i think that right   ) 3 cell but we were told this could improve once she moves on to 4 cell   We will only be offered SET so have had to decide whether to go to blast. We are going to go to blast but need to discuss freezing before we decide how many we take to day 5. Our transfer will be Saturday  

Love to all my fellow egg sharers


----------



## crackles

hey all, 

Just a quickie to confirm it is most defo a BFP!!!!! whoop whoop!!

Not to sure on my rec yet as she hadnt phoned in when i phoned the clinic, so will hopefully hear when i have my scan on 11th feb, at which stage i will actually breathe again and believe this is all real!!

Hope , best of luck and loads of positive thoughts for sat, we just had one put back and that was a four cell grade one.  So yours are sounding mighty bloody fantastic xx

To all you others I hope you are all ok??

Wishing you lots of babydust


----------



## sammy75

big congrats again crackles, 

hope, well done on your embies and    that you get some good ones to freeze for future siblings   ,

good luck to everyone else as i can't wait to see more bfp's being posted and    that you'll be the next one hope.


----------



## nichub

great news hope i'm made up for you and you too crackles i'm so pleased for you both, hi to everyone else, i've now been matched with donor sperm just waiting for a recipient for my eggs now, hope its not going to be too long!  nic xx


----------



## toria77

congratulations crackles. Really pleased for you.   . Just waiting to hear from clinic. Think i might give them a call today. x


----------



## kedmo1

Got the call that everything is in place, our hand picked donor sperm is on route from Denmark and I have been matched to a recipient. Just waiting for her dates now but hopeful we can start counting down to cd21 on upcoming cycle. 
So excited for me and recipient, I hope dates work out now or may have to wait til march and I'm impatient. LOL


----------



## toria77

Hi kedmo1

Wow, looks like it's full steam ahead for you. I'm waiting for cycles to sinc up too, hoping it will be this month too. We could be doing it at the same time. Good luck to you and your recipient. x

I phoned clinic today but we both ended up leaving each other messages so now have to wait until tomorrow to find out what's going on. Both scared and nervous, will prob have trouble sleeping tonight!!! lol


----------



## katena

hey all!

Toria - hope they get your cycles in sync soon!!

Kedmo - fingers crossed  for your next cycle to!

Nic - nearly there!!!! 

crackles - amazing news to have it confirmed. Lets hope you start a trend on here!!

Afm - time is dragging!!!! Got my injection teach next tues and start on thurs! giddy!!



k


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, hope you all ok cant wait for this weekend to go by so i get my dates next week but looks like i won't be starting until around march as there is around a 2 mth wait for ec due to them being so busy.


----------



## sammy75

Hope, wishing u all the luck for et tomorow hope al goes well and you will b pupo.


----------



## hope42011!

Thanks sooooo much   I am   for my bubs to be ok tomorrow morning


----------



## nichub

good luck for tomorrow hope

nic
xx


----------



## sammy75

gone quiet on here, hope you all ok and is everything ok with you hope, did you have et yesterday? 

good luck to you all and    that this thread will be lucky for all of us.

    to you all.


----------



## toria77

Hi everyone, called the clinic and all is ok, well sort of. The first lady they were goona pair me with had a jab so can't do cycle for 3 months  

The next lady on the list is funded by the NHS I think so we can't start anything until that is sorted!! Just means more waiting  . Oh well can't be helped I suppose!!!

Tor x


----------



## sammy75

hi toria, hoping you don't have to wait too long i know exactly how that feels considering i started this journey jan last year and still waiting to start.

hi to everyone else can't wait for more cycles to start.


----------



## toria77

Hi Sammy, it's really frustrating especially as last time we did it it all happened really quickly!!!! x


----------



## hope42011!

Hi ladies, sorry i've been awol for a while   Saturday wasnt good   we didnt have any blasts. The embryologist said there were 3 that were 'definately doing something'   so we had to wait until day six   I lost hope, and still have to a certain extent   We got there on sunday though   we had 1 blast 5BB grade. We went from 9 top grade embies to 1 blast   The decision we made, following the embryologists advice to go to blast, was not the right one for us and I am now kicking myself for not following my heart. I'm trying hard to stay   for my little soldier to stick   It must be a very strong embie to get there when none on the others did   I'm supposed to test 10th Feb but that seems ages away, hopefully it will go quickly


----------



## sammy75

I will b pray for your little embie to stick and try to stay positive as like u said it must b a strong one wishing u all the luck for test day.


----------



## katena

hope - its such a hard decision whther to go to blast or not! Wishing you lots of love for feb 10th. lets hope its a sticky!!

afm - we have our injection teach 2mor... and starting d/r on thurs!!!

k


----------



## kedmo1

Fingers crossed for you Hope, ive bn reading your ivf diary and really hoped you would get more blasts but then it only needs 1. 

Toria bet the time will fly by for you, hopefully the funding will be quick for recipient.

Sammy I hope you get matched soon. 

Katena, good luck 4 jabbing training, I have mine the 7th Feb and start down regging I think on the 18th- so we are not far behind you.  

Lets hope we all get a positive start to 2011 

Kez x


----------



## nichub

hi everyone, i recieved a phone call from the clinic today and im starting down regging this friday, im so chuffed that i dont have to wait till my next cycle although i am down regging for about 4 weeks instead of 2 but i dont mind as long as we get going!!! so katena it looks like we will be cycling at the same time 

hope it only takes one and that embie sounds like a gooden! 

hope everyone else is ok

nic
xx


----------



## katena

hey!

nic/kez.. seems all 3 of us will be d/r'ing at the same time. 

Nic -great news about starting on friday!!!!!!! So glad that we are going through this together-ish!! Have you been sent your drugs yet? Theyre dead quick at getting the out. How come you'l be d/r for 4 weeks? I think they told me i will be for 3 weeks... then 10 days of stims. (so by my rough calculations EC will be around March 8th ish!)

 

k


----------



## hope42011!

Hey girlies, thanks for the   I am feeling a bit better today, still not getting my hopes up 'publicly' but secretly i am really really hopeful for my little fighter to stick. I think 5bb is ok actually and it was in the process of hatching so all it needs to do is hang on in there   I am spending another day at home, on the sofa but then after today I am going to venture into town and do some shopping and have lunch with a few friends to try and take my mind off tx for a while  
Katena, nic, kez - sending you lots of   for the start of your cycles, make sure you keep us up to date  
Sammy - any news yet?
crackles - how are you?
I know i have missed people - not too good in the brain power department at the min so cant remember but sending you   and


----------



## nichub

the only reason im down regging for a bit longer is to sync with my recipient, no other reason. not got drugs yet its going to be a rushed job, ive paid my bill today but i had to pay it before my invoice arrived so that it all happens on time, ive been really busy in work this week too and not alot of time off so ive been having to make phone calls from work, what a pain, but hopefully all will be sorted

fingers crossed for you hope

nic
xx


----------



## Bunny Face

Hello Ladies,

Hope - I'm wishing you lots of luck.  I know how you feel, on my first cycle of IVF I had 10 collected but only 3 fertilised and none went to blast.  However, my clinic says that blast may not always be best so dont lose hope.   

Good luck to everyone at every stage.  I'm sorry I cant do personals - dont know whether its the tx but my head feels like its full of cotton wool at the moment?!  

As for me, I have my first scan on Friday - hoping for lots of juicy follicles as I'm starting to feel full now.


----------



## Fi 1

Morning Ladies

Hope your all good this morning?

Hope - sending you lots of    and babydust sweetie (sorry cant do the little fairy as computers playing up a bit).  xx

Bunny Face - good luck for your scan on Friday hun.  xx

Nic - good luck for start of treatment babe,  I always have to do phonecalls from work aswell, its horrible isn't it! have you got anytime to yourself while your doing tx?

Katena & Kez - Good luck to you two for start of treatment, happy jabbing   .  xx

Hi to any ladies I missed.  xx

AFM - called clinic last week to see how they were getting on with matching and it didnt look like they had many couples who were a match or even a near match, he said he was sending my details to one couple but they dont seem like a good match but they have been waiting for 3 years so 50/50 whether they go for it.  So its just a waiting game for us at the mo, I get soooooo impatient though, why does this all have to take soo long!  

Lots of hugs to all

Fi.  xxx


----------



## toria77

Hi Fi 1

I know how you feel, I've been paired with someone, hoped to get starting asap but they need to sort out their funding. Very frustrating as I'm waiting to go!!!!! x


----------



## Fi 1

Hi ya Toria 

I know it is so fraustrating,  Just wish I had the money to go private just so it can all happen quicker, but then on the other hand I really want to do egg share because I think its such a wonderful thing to do.  Lets hope we both get started quickly.  xx

Fi.  xx


----------



## nichub

hi fi, the only time i have off is some annual leave i have saved for after egg transfer,

hope everyone is ok

nic
xx


----------



## katena

Hiya,

Well...1 injection down... umpteen more to go!    It went well... but hurt a little. DP did the injection for me.

Ive booked off the 2 weeks off from EC... just cos i have some A/L that i have to take before April.

Nic - good luck for today    

Karen


----------



## hope42011!

Katena -   Yay!  Not long now hun  

F1 - Hope you get matched soon hun  

Sammy - any news yet? Hope you have your dates now if not     to the clinic  

nic - hows it going hun?  

Crackles - Hope your pg is going ok   Have you had a scan booked yet? Which test did you use? I have bought a clearblue digital but have since heard that its not a good test and early response is better   Think i may have to buy one of those too  

AFM -   6 days to go and counting......sore (.)(.) today and a bit of a headache but other than that, up until now, no symptoms   Just want to get to Thursday now so i know either way.....I feel prepared for either result now so just want to get it over with......not enjoying waiting to find out


----------



## Bunny Face

Morning Ladies, 

Hope42011 - I hate the 2ww, I think I actually go a little bit mad.  It cant be healthy to keep checking pants, boobs and nipples every 5 minutes. I'm convinced that on one occasion I kept checking my boobs so much for 'levels of soreness' that it was actually MY prodding that was making them sore!!!!  I wont even go into how I kept checking my discharge!!! (sorry TMI)

katena - Well done.  The first injection is always the worst.  My DH injects me, and its his way of getting me back for the hormonal moaning he has to put up with. 

Fi 1 & Nichub - I hate waiting, I'm very impatient but unfortunately fertility and waiting are 'muckers' (as Jamie Oliver would say!).  My last tx failed in May and I have just been for my first stimulation scan today.  Despite the hearbreak and physical and emotional pain of treatment - I always feel mentally better when I'm having treatment...I'm not addicted to pain or anything.  I just feel as though I'm doing something. 

I have no words of advice - just struggle through the best way you can.  Do things that make you happy and enjoy all the great things you cant do when you're pregnant. 

AFM, My first scan was good.  They counted 19 follicies - currently 12 are over 10mm.  I'm just waiting for a call to say whether my drug doses are changing for the second week of stimming. 

Have a good weekend Ladies
x


----------



## nichub

drugs arrived this morning and ive decided to start them tonight at about 9 ish because of work etc i thing dh is a bit concerned that my head will be spinning by the end of the week lol

nic
xx


----------



## katena

hi!

Hope.. keep strong! that 2ww can be a killer... just keep away from those pee sticks!!!

bunny - 19 sounds like a great number! Hope things keep progressing at the same level!

nic -glad the drugs arrived....i know you'l be fine later with your 1st injection! My DP is worried that im gonna turn into the exorcist too!   

much love 
xx


----------



## nichub

ha ha xx


----------



## sammy75

katena, well done on getting your first jab done and i'm sure it will get easier the more you have to do,

hope, i'm    for you to have your   result and hope the wait for test day goes quickly,

fi 1, hope you get on the ivf rollercoaster soon and i hope you don't have to endure the wait i have lol,

toria, same for you hope you get going soon,

nichub, good luck with your cycle, 

bunnyface, sounds like you got a good amount of follies    they got lots of good eggs for you,

kedmo, hope you doing ok and good luck with your cycle,

wishing, hope you are doing ok and good luck for your upcoming cycle,

as for me, my recipient nurse rang me to say that she is ready to go on march cycle so we have to be planned and i might have to go on the pill   which i was trying to avoid but never mind at least i know that we are going ahead next month hooray  ,
so lots of    and    that we see lots of bfp's in the next few months for us all.


----------



## toria77

That's really good news sammy. I've been put on the pill too. Not sure if it's that or the fact that we're in limbo, but my moods have been really low. Trying to keep upbeat but it's a struggle. Sometimes just want to burst into tears!!! x


----------



## sammy75

Toria, I never got on with the pill either but I'm hoping due to the fact my recipient doesn't have periods coz no ovaries they might match her to my cycle.


----------



## crackles

Hi all
Hope you are all doing ok

Hope my scan is friday 11th, and it cant come quick emough!! The test i used was from the hospital as thye give us one, quick vue it is called and i used just an asda one as well.

The 2ww is awful and im sending you loads of   and lots of PMA xx

Sammy, at last you can get moving  

Nic , enjoy those drugs a lovely time to get away with being completely  

Katena congrats on first jab, will be doing it with your eyes shut before long  

Sorry not been about but I'm not having the best few weeks, we have had a tummy bug in the house which hit everyone :-( Followed by Nursery having a epidemic of nits, so had to treat all. 
On top of this I have had a out break of herpes  not suffered for years and years , spoke to my clinic and they assure me baby will be fine and its just the stress on my body, coming out anyway it can. I'm to damn scared   to take the medication as so many different reviews on it, and just get confused if it does harm bean or not!

Yesterdayto top it all off  we have just had 3 kids come down with mumps in DS circle of friends so am feeling slightly  

I still have a smile on my face and know I am so lucky, just so damn scared at the moment. Hoping will feel better by the weekend  in everyway and then will be able to go for my scan next week.

Sorry for the me post :-( just seem to spend my time in bed after work every evening trying to rest and be less stressed as advised by all the doctors, easier said than done.

Love to all xxxx


----------



## nichub

just done my first jab, got quite excited as its took us a long time to get to this stage, bring on the irrational hormones! Ha ha Glad your ok crackles xx nic xx


----------



## sammy75

Hi crackles nice to hear from you and hope you start to feel better soon so you can start enjoying your pregnancy.

Nichub, well done on your first jab. I'm sort of looking forward to getting to that stage then it will all seem real.


----------



## Fi 1

Evening all

Sammy - great news that your finally going to get started! xx

Crackles - Sorry you've not been feeling too good hunni,  make sure you keep resting loads,  got everything crossed for your scan next week.  xx

AFM - got a call from the clinic today and they have found a match YIPPEEE, but not gunna be starting till May as they cant go until then, so gotta start the pill in March period,  I am awful on the pill think my dh may move out while i'm on it lol.  

Fi.  xxx


----------



## toria77

That's great news Fi, at least you know when you'll be starting although the waiting is tough.

I'm the same on the pill, am trying hard not to be so horrible but failing big time!!! lol


----------



## kedmo1

Great news fi, shame its a wait for you but at least you can really be  prepared.

Glad your first jab when well Karen and your dp helped out

I had my protocol come through today, so its a definite go for the 18th feb. so we are really excited now, my dp told her daughter today what we were plannin and she was super cool about it and even wanted to know why her mum wasnt donating eggs too to help someone! What a super cool attitude for a 13yr old. I'm so excited.......


----------



## sammy75

Good luck with your cycle kedmo, and to everyone else.


----------



## wishing4miracle

Just want to send u all gl.my cycles been cancelled due to home problems.gl


----------



## broody23

Hiya

Wishing- am really sorry to hear that, I hope things work out with your dh

I hope everythings going well with everyone elses tx. I look forward to seeing more bfps on here

AFM - My clinic finally got in touch yesterday and it looks like we are in for abit of a wait, consultation april/may time, and a 2/3 month wait for start of tx after consultation. However, she was very helpful and went through all the tests that she expected my gp would be willing to help with. So am awaiting a phone call from my gp on monday as he was out yesterday and then hopefully we can get the ball rolling for these other tests. Also, need a letter from the hospital as I am partially deaf which they think was caused by an infection when I was in my mothers womb but obviously they want proof that its not inherited. I understand the reasoning behind it as they have to cover themselves but I must admit its quite upsetting, as I know I shouldn't be but I am very self conscious about my hearing problem and I feel this is just another situation where it is holding me back. Also as they do not know for definate why I am partially deaf I'm worried that this could possibly prevent us egg sharing, I would be really devastated if that was the case. I know I shouldn't panic as the clinic seemed fine about it but just wanted confirmation, however I haven't seen my specialist for a long while as basically there is bugger all they can do for me so there is no point in going so have to hope that he is still at my local hospital and that he remembers what he told me when I asked about it being inherited. And that what he told me was accurate and not just to put me at ease.  

Anyway sorry for rambling on, its just so nice having people who understand as none of my friends have been through tx and my partner is convinced everythings going to be fine so he doesn't really like it when I'm being negative.

Sorry again for the me post

Broody xxxx


----------



## nichub

keep your chin up broody,  hope everything is ok wishing, hope everyone else is ok nic xx


----------



## hope42011!

Wishing - sorry to hear hun, hope you can sort things out  
Sammy -   At last!!! Soooooooooo pleased for you hope the wait goes quickly now  
Crackles - Wow, lots of stuff going on for you! I'm not suprised your stressed, who wouldnt be. Hope it get better for you soon   Focus on Friday when you can see your little bean all snuggled in  
Broody - It will all be fine hun   I'm sure things will work out for you  
Kez -   I remember well the day that i got mine! Its all real, written down in black and white. Hope your tx goes well  
Nic, Katena -   for your first jabs     Positive thinking from here on in ladies  
Bunny - you made me   with your 2ww checks, you never quite get it until your in the 2ww! Then you see what all the fuss is about, over anylising every twinge. I'm well past   already, more like   with a hint of   and a dash of   and  

Hi to all the ladies I missed, hope evryone is ok


----------



## sammy75

wishing, hope you can sort things out,   take care,

broody, hope the time goes quick for you as this past year i've been waiting has flown by for me even though you don't think it does at the time,

hope, not much longer for test day and i'm excited for you so i bet you are full of emotions at the moment but    thoughts that you are our next bfp.

hi to everyone else can't wait for the next lot of 2ww.

                                                      to everyone.


----------



## hope42011!

I really hope so sammy   i am hopeful but absolutely terrified of testing   I have been trying to figure out how early i could test because i really need to know now but im still too scared to actually do it   I think monday but then that is 4 days early so i keep telling myself its not worth upsetting myself as the rest of my 2ww would be unbearable if i got a bfn on an early test!


----------



## sammy75

i know what you mean about testing early and i've seen a few women on here who test earlt get a bfn and then on otd get bfp but then sometimes it does show early, i'm sure you will last a couple more days lol but wouldn't blame you if you didn't and there was a woman at my clinic tested every day from et and had a positve result 8dpt but she is pg with twinnies.


----------



## Fi 1

Evening Ladies

Hope -  omg the 2ww is a nightmare isn't it, it makes you feel like your going nuts ,  think its all the knicker checking lol,  try to hold on till otd sweetie not long only really 4 more days to go   ,  keeping everything crossed for you sending you lots of   .


Big hugs.

Fi.  xxx

Evening to the rest of you lovely ladies too,  hope your all have a fabulous weekend.  x


----------



## sammy75

Hi fi, good luck for your next cycle and us first timers find all the advice really helpful from the girls who have cycled before as you are all a great support, as my dh thinks I'm obsessed with this thread but I find it helps so much when you know that you can talk to others in the same position.


----------



## Fi 1

Hi ya Sammy -  My Husband is exactly the same he always says why do you go on fertility friends all the time surely it makes you think about tx all the time, but like you I think it really helps to talk to people in the same position as you and to air your feelings as I don't feel its always good just to talk to him about it, I think its a man thing, they don't feel the need to talk about it all the time, but I do feel that while your waiting and actually going through tx it does become an obsession as its the only thing that you can think about.  

Fi.  XX


----------



## katena

Right ladies...
We are going through egg share at the moment.. as you know... and were just talking through the ifs and buts....so.. I have a question!
At the egg collection stage..... how many eggs would you need to decide to freeze?? (obviously good quality ones!)

The reason why i'm asking is.... if we freeze eggs it will cost £465 to freeze, plus £1030 for FET and hfea fee so a total of £1600ish.
If we go for fresh again it'l cost £565 for drugs/ivf and £665 for sperm and hfea fee so a total of £1334ish

So... Fresh cycle is obviously cheaper but its not certain how many, if any, eggs would be prduced.

So.... what would you do??

karen


----------



## nichub

sorry katena i have no idea but im glad you asked beause i would also like to know!! hows the down regging going??

nic
xx


----------



## Fi 1

Morning Ladies


Karen - as far as I know as long as they are really good quality you can have any number frozen,  the clinic will grade the embryos that you have left after selecting the ones that will be transfered and let you know if they would reccomend freezing.  Its all a bit vague really you never know until the day of et.   on the prices of your clinic as we had an egg share cycle last year which cost around £500 for blood tests and £600 for icsi and £105 hfea fee but thats all we had to pay we didn't have to pay for any drugs and this time round because we have already had one cycle and already paid for blood tests we only have to pay £105 this time and maybe £600 icsi if we need it at the time.  Weird how clinics are priced so differently.  Hope the down regging is going ok?

Fi.  XX


----------



## crackles

Ok I can help on the above!!  

With my first cycle we were advised by my clinic not to freeze! I was a bit concerned and they said tha whilst they were of good quality it would be better to go through a fresh cycle, and also cheaper! They seem to believ that they get better results with a fresh cycle rather than FET, as never really know how they will defrost.

Now this time round I was off the dreaded age!! where I could no longer donate again so they said it was up to us to freeze if we wished, they were all top class and they said we could freeze all 4. Was a huge decision for us, but thinking of age and money of freezing and a FET cycle, we decided not to and to leave it to fate what would be of this little bean 

Hope taht helps in some way ;-)
xx


----------



## katena

helloooooo

Crackles - thats a great help. Its such an odd decision to have to make. I guess it depends on the quality/number of eggs because it is cheaper to have a fresh cycle and we may even produce more eggs.. plus the higher chances of success in fresh over frozen! all these decisions are making my head spin

nic - things are going grand for us! No crazy hormonal out bursts (more than usual!) yet! Injections sting a little but DP is enjoying giving me them. I think she thinks its her way of being involved. How things with you? We'eve booked our day 21 scan for Feb 24th

sammy - i dont think my dp 'gets' me going on here... but i think she sees it as helping me so puts up with it. I feel that i know SO much more from here that the info has helped immensley!!

Fi - things are bizarre arent they?! our icsi is free if we need it as we use donor sperm too! Where are you getting tx? thats crazy cheap! 

Anyways - i should be working!!   

k


----------



## nichub

i have to wait and see when i need to have a scan but julie said it should be the 21st i think or there abouts, i have felt a little discomfort in my abdomen a bit like ovulation and they don't hurt me when i'm giving them to myself but itch afterwards! I have been a bit reluctant to go to gym but i have been swimming, i'm slightly worried that because i'm overweight that its not going to work for me!!  nic xx


----------



## angel_83

Hi,

Wondered if I could join in?

I'm thinking about Icsi with egg share in the spring/summer if we cannot get a BFP before. My OH had a VR in jan 10 which was succesful but his SA results show it has declined. 

Already been in touch with nurture and had a consultation back last year. Thinking of egg share to reduce the cost and also would be nice to help someone else who is TTC.


----------



## angel_83

At the consultation the DR also advised we would prob need SSR....has anyone else had this done or is due to have? x


----------



## nichub

welcome angel, my dh also had a vr but it failed we decided against ssr just for cost reasons and dh didnt really want another op so were using donor sperm however its a personal choice , if you have any questions ask and one of the lovely ladies on here will know as some of them have done it all before and some of us are in the middle of egg sharing 

nic
xx


----------



## hope42011!

Ladies - I did a sneaky test this afternoon as I was quite down thinking it hadnt worked and we got a very faint 2nd line!!! Hopefully tomorrow we will get a darker line, will let you know. Sorry no personals.....I'm meant to be working lol!


----------



## nichub

wow hope thats amazing, i've got my fingers crossed for you and i'm sending lots of positive thoughts your way, keep us informed

Nic
Xx


----------



## sammy75

congrats hope, and you'll prob be testing everyday now as some of the girls say it keeps then sane until the 7wk scan.

hi to everyone else hope you all doing ok with your cycles and those who are still waiting   it will come around sooner than you think. this thread is already looking very positive at the moment.

welcome angel.


----------



## hope42011!

Thanks ladies   The plan is to test tomorrow, wed and thurs   for the line to get darker every day and then no more testing, thats the plan but by the time thurs comes I will probably have an addiction to peesticks that will need to be adressed   I am feeling quite lucky but also very vulnerable and a bit worried, wont really believe it until it is a proper, clear dark line  

I'll let you know how I get on and keep   for you all to follow  

Back to work now, boooooo!


----------



## katena

whoop!!!

Hope - i will keep everything crossed for you!!!   

nic - the 21st is sooner than me   (jealous!!!) the 24th is 21 days from starting for us so thats when they wanted to see us. i get a bit itchy where the injection goes in too. And... little twingy pains on my left ovary side... not sure if thats in my mind or related to the injections tho!    We're on 0.5ml of buserelin....what are you on?

Angel -   hi and welcome!!

karen


----------



## Bunny Face

Ladies,
Hope42011 - Congrats   

Not doing so good today and need some positive thoughts from my fertility friends.  Went for my second scan today and it turns out that DH hasnt been injecting the correct amount of Buserelin. My right ovary has fluid in it which may suggest that Ovulation has started.   

It was a genuine mistake - I should have paid more attention instead of leaving it to him.  The urine test has detected a LH surge but its not obvious whether its happened or about to happen.  I've had blood taken and the clinic are phoing back tomorrow. 

I've been crying all day and cant face work tomorrow...we may have to abandon the cycle.  I'm gutted for me and DH and for the poor couple that are relying on me to produce lots of juicy folicles. 

We've already spent 6 weeks on this cycle...I cant bear the thought of losing it.


----------



## hope42011!

Bunny - so sorry love   I hope you dont have to cancel the cycle     Bless you worrying about your recipients hun   Just remember.....all good things come to those who wait and hopefully your tx wont be delayed too much. You will get there, its a bumpy ride but you and dh will get there


----------



## nichub

ah bunny, there may be something they can do, don't worry just yet xxx

Katena, i'm on the same dose as you and i've just checked my diary and julie definately said either the 18th or the 21st did you have to ring to make an appointment for your scan? I wasn't actually told whether to make this appointment myself or wait for them to contact me?! 

Nic
Xx


----------



## angel_83

Thank you for the warm welcome! xxxxxx


----------



## toria77

OMG

Had call from the clinic today and they've found someone so will be starting stimms in March, already on the pill waiting!!!

I'm really hoping this time things will go my way.


----------



## Fi 1

Afternoon

Toria - Fantastic news hunni.  xx

Bunny - Oh bless you, fingers crossed that when the clinic calls tomorrow there will be something they can do sweetie.  Big hugs.   xxx

Hope - Thats fabulous news sweetie,  got everything crossed for you.  Sending you lots of   .  Keep us posted.  xx

Fi.  xxx


----------



## sammy75

bunny    and sending lots of      and    that things will be ok for you.

toria,    glad you are ready to go this thread will be busy for the next few mths and good luck,

as for me i should get my dates by thursday so the nurse said so i'll be making sure my phone is permantly attached to me at all times lol.


----------



## toria77

Thanks Fi, I'm really excited.

Sammy - hope everything goes ok for you. x


----------



## katena

hiya,

Nic - when i went in for my injection teach the nurse told me to book in for a 21 day scan... on the 24th and said to do it on my way out at reception. Ive had a bad headache all yesterday/last night and this morning.... think it may be a d/r side affect?! 

sammy - things are looking good for you!!! let us know what they say on thurs.

toria - great news! things will be moving along quickly for you now.

bunny - so sorry to hear the news    

hope... let us know when that line gets darker!! 

k


----------



## Bunny Face

Morning, 

We've had the call...we've lost the cycle   .  It all seemed to be going so well...we feel so stupid for making a mistake with the dosage, apparantly its happened before but why did it have to happen to us? 

I cant believe I've started ovulating at day 11 - my natural cycle is 31 days so this seems really early. 

Not a good day 

BunnyFace x


----------



## coweyes

Bunny Face


I know i don't respond much on this thread, but i had to send you a   .  Please please don't feel silly, i think we all worry about getting something wrong as the whole medical aspect is so remote for the majority of us.  Please don't be angry with yourself or your dh. xxxx


----------



## sammy75

Bunny, so sorry you have to abandon the cycle and have they said if you can start again next month.


----------



## nichub

bunny im so sorry to hear that its been cancelled xx

katena, i may need to ring up then to organise the scan!! funnily enough i have had an awful headache all today, had a bit of a flip out yesterday and dont know whether it was hormones or just that tx in general can be quite stressfull!

hope everyone else is ok

nic
xx


----------



## Bunny Face

Hi Ladies, 

Thanks for all your good wishes. 

I dont know how long I'll have to wait before starting again.  I have had to wait three months after failed treatments before but as I havent had EC, I am hoping it will be less?? I just want to get started again.

I'm waiting for the coordinator to call today

x


----------



## hope42011!

Ladies.... I've got myself into a right state  

Monday 10:00 was faint positive, Tuesday 7:00 was very faint positive, Tuesday 4:00 was faint positive within about 3/4 mins, this morning's test there is no positive line   OTD is tomorrow but i am not holding out much hope, the test should have been darker by now I'm sure   Just want to get this over and done with now so i can get on with another cycle, which i think will be our last attempt because i cant keep putting myself through this misery


----------



## crackles

Hope  STAY STONG sweetie      I have people taht have had no line at all every single day and them BAM its there on OTD, 

 to you and sending you loads of  and  

Bunnyface   to you to, these things happen and I wouldnt think you would have to wait long for another cycle, whilst it is devastating for you ITs happened early before all the stimming etc starts.   to your other half to xx


Love to you all and hope you are all doing Ok xxx


----------



## sammy75

Hope, go and buy the clear blue that tells u pregnant and do it first thing and this would b as accurate as u would get good luck.


----------



## hope42011!

thanks sammy and crackles   dh2b has gone to get clear blue but i told him i dont want the digital, i heard bad things about them. I am not holding out much hope, i got sharp pains not like af, like a stabbing pain and brown discharge, not much but its there. I think its all over for us before it even really began but i'm ok, i done my crying/grieving and I'll bounce back. Dh2b is treating us to a meal out tonight, he makes me feel loads better


----------



## nichub

hope i really hope everything works out, fingers crossed for you

Katena i've just rang the clinic and my scan is on the 18th i also asked about the headaches because mine is awful today and she confirmed it is a side effect! 

Hi to everyone else

Nic
Xx


----------



## Bunny Face

Oh Hope, I'm so sorry but wishing for good news for you. 

Take care

x


----------



## katena

Hiya all,

Nic - the 18th is fab for you.. ive gotta wait til the 24th so you maybe even have ec before me now!!! Gosh i wish mine was sooner... my head ache is still here too. But at least we now it is a side affect and not something random now!

Hope - stay strong. things can and do change... but it sounds like you have good support to help you through any bad news. 

bunny - has your co-ordinator called yet?

k

x


----------



## Bunny Face

Hi Katena, 

Yes she called. We are hoping the recipient will wait for me?! eek.  I have to have two periods and then start again on the long protocol on the following D21. 

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## nichub

hi katena, i won't have my ec before you don't worry, i've got to down reg for an additional 10 days to sync with my lady so you will still be before me anyway 

Nic
Xx


----------



## katena

Bunny - this is such a waiting game. but as the saying goes.. 'good comes to those that wait!' But patience has never been my strong point!!

Nic - i was hoping we would be doing this at the same time... not worried but wanted someone going through the same things at the same time - selfishly!!! But... i guess were just a few days apart. If my d/r scan on the 24th is ok and the recipient is at the same stage it says i will then have 10 day of stims.... i think im not looking forward to that part!

Hope - any news?   

hows everyone else?
k


----------



## nichub

katena, i am glad were doing it at same time too, and its not selfish at all i'm quite glad you will be slightly ahead of me so you can pre warn me about what comes next ha ha!  

Nic
Xx


----------



## toria77

hi everyone. Just have a quick question although at nearly 34 you'd think i'd know! How long does AF take to turn up while on the pill? Took my last one monday evening and not had anything yet? Not that i'm wishing it to hurry up! Lol


----------



## nichub

hi toria, i think it depends on the individual but im sure when i was on the pill mine would show up just before i was due to restart taking them

hope this helps

nic
xx


----------



## toria77

thanks nic. All i can think about is chocolate at the moment! Doesn't help that i'm trying to stick to a healthy eating plan (slimming world)! x


----------



## nichub

ha ha, me too, it was my birthday last weekend and one of my friends made me a big chocolate cake!!! typical, im surviving on water fruit veg and lean meat!!!

when are you starting your treatment??

nic
xx


----------



## angel_83

Nichub - Did you have to wait long for a recepient to the egg share?


----------



## toria77

Mmmm chocolate cake!!!!!

Hopefully I'll be starting next month, we could be starting stimms on my birthday!!! How's the headaches?? Mine are normally quite bad but not using suprecur this time so shouldn't get them. x


----------



## nichub

they have not be great to be honest! Ha ha but brufen seems to work quite well for them, its worse at work, i work on a burns unit so its constantly between 26 to 28 degrees! So that doesn't help but obviously i.ll put up with anything to get pregnant! Wow starting treatment on your birthday! I can imagine your excited! What drugs/protocol will you be on then and what other symptoms should i expect?

Nic
Xx


----------



## toria77

When I had the twins I was on the long protocol, down regs then stimms. Had an attempt before xmas but eggs weren't that good!!!

My consultant has put me on a short one this time so don't really know what is gonna happen. I think I just have to stimm, I'm already on the pill. He said he can give me more of the stimm drug and there will be a much reduced risk of OHSS. I had 8 litres of fluid drained from my stomach when I fell pregnant with the twins!!! x


----------



## nichub

good god! What was your reason for having ivf if you don't mind me asking and how old are your twins?

Nic
Xx


----------



## toria77

I've got PCOS. Had IUI at one hospital and caught a pelvic infection. When I changed to H&E they advised that I had one tube clamped as it was full of fluid. When I had the op I had to have both done as they were pretty bad. Was very low for a while, would never fall pregnant by accident but when I realised it was better for any baby I would have it kind of put it into perspective!!!

The twins will be 5 in May!!! They keep asking when I'm gonna have a baby, like you can buy one from a shop!!! lol x


----------



## nichub

ha ha ha, well i'm sure as you have had a successful cycle this one will be the same i have my fingers crossed for you

Nic
Xx


----------



## toria77

Thanks, we had a failed one before xmas so the theory I had about my body knowing what to do didn't work!!! lol

Oh well, onwards and upwards, good luck with your cycle too. I'm sure 2011 will be great for all of us. x


----------



## nichub

i'm sure it will 

Nic
Xx


----------



## hope42011!

another thin positive line but lots of brown/black discharge this morning now turned into red blood spotting, not much but still worrying   Clinic said a positive is a positive and booked me for a pregnancy scan for 3rd March but i am not so sure. None of the positives have been very convincing, I have had 2 negatives yesterday and this bleeding and AF pain is worrying me. My nurse said if the blood goes red, which it has, then retest once it stops other than that she said everything is normal and she wasnt worried and said congratulations. I'm still not convinved, im sure we have a BFN and will not believe it until i get a proper pesitive test or see a scan and heartbeat. Will keep you all updated


----------



## toria77

Hope, I'm sure everything will be fine, there are a lot of ladies on here who bleed, carry on bleeding and still have BFP. Try not to stress, easier said than done I know. Sometimes it's hard to see the positive in things when we're so used to seeing the down side.

Not that you need it but I will send loads of baby dust your way.

Tor x


----------



## nichub

keep thinking positively hope, surely if its tested positive again that a good sign, i.ll keep my fingers crossed for you, let us know how it goes 

Nic
Xx


----------



## sammy75

Hope you poor thing you really are going through it, your little embie sounds like it wants to stay and as long as you still keep getting positive results then it can only mean that it is trying to stay there also they say the brown muck is old blood usually caused by implantation so don't think negatively not until the blood starts getting heavy and is red, I really pray that it settles for you.

Hi to everyone else and hope everything is all going as planned for you all.

As for me still no dates so well annoyed with clinic just want to get my hols in work booked off before any one else decides to book time off.


----------



## Fp

Hi ladies,
I'm a newbie on this thread, just been accepted for egg sharing, now i'm really nervous and worried. I had been looking at this thread for a while and thought that if i was accepted that i would be matched with someone then put on pill or something and that would take a couple of months but they have said i will be starting in march and my eggs will be frozen for recipient! Now i'm worried because i haven't even started taking folic acid or anything and i only quit smoking 2 1/2 weeks ago and i'm taking champix to help with the cravings.
I have told the nurse at the hospital all this and they are happy for me to start in march.

Anyway rant over for now. Lol

Can i ask for some advice on what message to write for possible child that may come as a result of egg sharing. My life has been pretty crap so far and have no idea what to put.
Also any advice on healthy eating? What to avoid and what to eat lots of? 

Sorry for all the questions i'm just starting to panic now  
Xxx


----------



## toria77

Hi, great name by the way (it's my little girls name too!!)

I had the same thing last year. Thought it would take a while to sort out but happened very quickly.

With regards to the folic acid etc I think you'll be ok just start taking something now. Many women don't take it until they find out they're pregnant and some don't even care!!! Well done with giving up smoking  . I don't smoke now but to be honest I didn't stop until the day of my transfer and just went cold turkey!!!

I too struggled with what to put, I think I just generalised about my life, school, college family. My thought is if they do want to find you when they're older, what would you say if you'd already told them everything!!!!!

Good luck with your treatment. x


----------



## hope42011!

Another me post, sorry   Just want to let you all know whats going on  
Bleeding now, very light but its red, its only really there when i wipe, slight spotting on my panty liner. Sore tummy   This has been since yesterday evening  
Had a scan today, there is 'something' in my uterus but just not sure if its a viable pregnancy or not as it is too early to tell by a scan. My cervix remains closed   Had my HCG done and it was 17, thats low i think   got to have it repeated on Sunday so   its doubled by then   for some glimmer of hope. 
My little fighter is trying to hang on in there, i wish i could help it but there's nothing i can do, just got to wait   I fear it may be too late though, it may be all pover before it has really begun


----------



## toria77

Oh Hope, I'm sure everything will be fine, surely the fact that your cervix is still closed is a good thing


----------



## sammy75

Hope, I'm praying for you that all this is because of late implantation and your little embie stays and gets stronger and I hope your levels go up on sunday.


----------



## Fp

Thanks Toria for you advice.
Hope- i have everything crossed for you and   the little one holds on tight.      
xxx


----------



## nichub

hope - im with the other girls, its a good sign that you cervix is closed surely, keep positive chuck

nic
xx


----------



## bluegirl1980

Hi all,

DH SSR went really well, they managed to get it from the tubes, and the Dr said they have enough for several cycles, he' still sore and bruised, but doing ok.

I stop my pills on the 16th Feb, then scan on and and start stims.
Its all getting very exciting now!

Hope, I hope your little one stays with u  

Stacey x


----------



## Fi 1

Evening All

Hope - Keeping everything crossed for you sweetie sending you lots of   and praying that your little bean sticks in there   .  Big Hugs   

Stacey - good luck with starting your tx hunni.  

Hello to all the other lovely ladies i've missed out hope you've had a good weekend

AFM - Got the prescription through the post on Friday.  Yayyy   and signed acceptance form for egg share in May so starting pill begining of March and then full steam ahead from there.  Having a really hard time getting my head into work at the minute there has been so many downs with all the tx's and inbetween that I just feel I need a break, but cant for money reasons its just sooo unfair I think i've outrun the life of my job tbh so many new girls and been off with depression its just not nice there anymore wish i could find something else but cant even look with the upcoming tx   .


Sorry for the rant ladies.

Love and hugs to all  Fi.  xxxxxx


----------



## katena

Ladies... i am FREAKING out here!!! 

Ive just been to the loo and seen brown-ish blood present (sorry if thats TMI) add to that our 5.5ml bottle of buserilin has 2ish injections worth left in... which it shouldn't when we have been injectiong 0.5ml a day and have already injected 11 shots worth.

Ive called Care but the nurses are all busy and are gonna call me back. 

I know we have been injecting the right amount..... DP has been compulsive about giving 0.5ml - filling the insulin needle... 

Do you think somethings going wrong?!

k


----------



## sammy75

The suprecur is meant to make u have a bleed within 7 to 10 days this means u should b downregged.


----------



## kedmo1

Nurse at care said the buserlin bottles are generous and we would get more jabs than it said on bottle. A bleed is good and expected under d/r stage.


----------



## katena

Thank you ladies!

Why is it that Care haven't told me this info?! Its enough to freak a girl out!!!   

They have called... but i missed their call and rang them back... but we seem to be playing answer phone ping pong! So not actually spoken to them yet.

Though... i am feeling calmer. THANKYOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

k


----------



## nichub

i didnt realise the you bleed either katena, its only after reading this that i realised, plus i can feel af on way. all meds are always quite generous too!!! hows the headaches

hows everyone else??

nic
xx


----------



## Fi 1

Afternoon

I didn't realise that you bleed either!  i'll know now for the up coming tx.  

Fi.  xx


----------



## katena

Hey,

Gosh you'd think that the fact that you may bleed a little is something clinic would tell you?! I was cr*pping it today!!!

I have spoken to Care now... and they confirmed that its all normal. But to get in touch if it turns into a proper period.

Nic - the headaches are still here. Plus i get moments of feeling like i could snap someones head off...but then it passes. I'm not sure if its my grumpiness or the drugs!    How are you doing?

Fi - sorry to hear that works not good. Im applying for a job thats come.. despite the tx.. i just cant keep on putting things off thinking about the maternity pay!

Love to all

k


----------



## Fp

Hi ladies, 
Hope your all doing well and had/having a nice romantic valentines day  

I don't want to sound dense but when is it you may bleed a little?? This is my first ivf and egg sharing and don't really know what to expect! I'm starting tx in march i have been given the little bag with needles ect and instructions on what to do and when but other than that no more info from them except call them on day 1 of af in march! 

Hope-how are you doing, any news, have you been to have your hcg levels checked again?  

Xxx


----------



## sammy75

hope,    to you hope you and dp are ok,

wishing,    to you too and hope you are ok,

francesca, hi and usually when you start dr you should have a bleed within 7 to 10 days of the injections and this means that you are dr, good luck with your upcoming cycle,   .

katena, glad to here that things are going as they should be and my clinic gave me a booklet explaining every stage from dr to stimming you would think they would have given you some info as i bet it was a fright to you having a bleed when not expecting too. 

nic, hope everything is going ok so far with your cycle and    that we get some good outcomes from you and katena as so far only you two cycling atm so can't wait for your 2ww.

fi, sorry to hear your job not so good atm and hope the wait for you to start your cycle comes around quick.


       to all of you.


----------



## sammy75

crackles, sorry i missed you and hope everything is going ok with your pg.


----------



## nichub

hi all, im good thanks sammy and katena, im the same with headaches and my boobs are particularly sore (sorry!!) but still not had a bleed and on day 11 now!! i have a scan on friday so ill mention it then,

i hope everyone had a good valentines day

nic
xx


----------



## kedmo1

Glad you are all doing well. 
Our donor coordinator is fab and gave us loads of info at the injection teach but I'm sure i'll  forget it all once I start jabbing. 
My drugs have all arrived, fridge stuff is in fridge and I'm excited about first jab on Fri, bring it on !! 
Kerry


----------



## nichub

good luck kedmo, i'm glad things are moving on for you,

Nic
Xx


----------



## sammy75

Kedmo, good luck with your cycle and this thread is filling up, going to busy over the next few months.


----------



## toria77

Just wanted to pop on and say hi to everyone af to wish you all good luck. Should be starting next month. Is anyone else on the short cycle? Always done the long so have no idea what to expect! Feels weird not having to dr! X


----------



## sammy75

Hi toria, I'm suppose to be starting next month but I think I'm doing long cycle as they gave me 3 bottles of burselin/suprecur at 0.5 for 2wks then another 10days along with 300 iu of menopur.


----------



## Fp

Hi toria, i'm starting next month (all being well) i think i'm on short protocol from what i can work out from the paper work i've been given. Hopefully we can be cycle buddies,   do you know what week you are starting? Have you already been matched with a recipient?

Hope everyone else is well.     
Xxx


----------



## crackles

hi all,

have had a fantastic weekend of being spoilt , as was my birthday!!! that damn 36 came far too quick ;-) Am just so thnakful that I have a little beanie growing inside and made it just in time for the deadline  

Ive been through a cycle twice now and never knew you bled either   so that would of freaked me out big time, as can not remember anyone telling us that at all!!

So many of you starting very soon and huge hugs to those   that have just started on the down regging, ohhh i had headaches galore with that!!  Such exciting ahead as well as a whole lot of    and the laughter 
Can say that this site is amazing for helping us all get through these bizzare times

Hope am hoping and praying for good news for you darling    

I am doing good, although feeling a tad of a fraud!! my scan was amazing and to see the heartbeat still makes me "Rush" inside but I have zilt other signs at all!! asides a rather large tummy that is getting hard to disguise   believe me am over the moon about getting big but far to early to be telling people and can see people at work give me that look as if ummmm she is soooo either PG or eating to many pies!!!

Had sad news on scan day too, as I just had to ask about my recp, and she didnt fall this time    so whilst I am personally over the moon I feel sad for her.The nurses said she is doing well and is still over the moon she got the twins first time round, and said she did get a few "Snow Babies" so will going again soon. 

Am off to walk my dogs ,am trying to stay reasonably active, which is hard as when i get in from work i just want my bed!!

Love to all Cxx


----------



## hope42011!

Hi Ladies,

Sadly our HCG had gone down to 5 on Sunday so we are losing our little fighter   Last week was a complete nightmare and I never ever want to go back there, I am a little relieved to know for sure now, it was sad but the not knowing was torture. I am feeling ok, disappointed our beanie couldnt hold on but ok. I have spoken to our clinic and we are cycling again in May so we have the future to focus on. We are going to have a nice holiday at the end of April and go into tx refreshed. This time we will get a day 3 transfer of 2 embryos so I dont have to go through the terror of waiting to see if we get blasts. This is something they generally do for first time cyclers to try and reduce the chances of twins. Hopefully our little embies will do better in my tum rather than in the lab  

Good luck to all of you cycling at the minute, I   you get your BFP's   

I'm going to have a read back tomorrow and try to catch up on where you all are at but for now I am sending you all lots of love and babydust   Hope x


----------



## toria77

It's funny, whenever I post about my upcoming cycle the clinic call to update me!!!! 

Hi Francesca, think I'll be taking the last pill on 7th March and assuming I bleed about the same time after I should be starting stimms on the 12th (I think). The 12th is also my birthday so am hoping it's a good omen. I do have a recipient, not the one I thought origionally but because of things, nurse can't tell me what, it's the 3rd lady on the list.  When are you starting

Got to go to the clinic on 28th to pick up the drugs, I assume the nurse will set out dates etc then.

Aww hope, I'm so sorry  

Crackles so happy for you, although it's a shame about your lady. I know what you mean about symptons. I didn't have an ounce of morning sickness with the twins, quite glad really coz I don't do sick!!!

Sammy, so glad I'm not DR as I suffer terrible headaches and get really snappy, not fair on DP or twins!!!


----------



## nichub

hope im so sorry  

nic
xx


----------



## sammy75

hope, i'm glad to see that you can try again in may so you have something to focus on and take care of yourself as you are probably feeling devastated at the moment. also you sound like you got a good plan sorted already.


----------



## katena

Hope - im so sorry. you mustve had such an awful week. Take some time to gather your strength again. Drink some large glasses of wine and indulge in all of those things we put off whilst TTC! Then look forward to May.   

Hows everyone else?

We're off to London this weekend. Just a few days away visiting friends in Blackheath so it should be lovely...even if i have to take my injecting parafornalia with me!!  

k


----------



## bluegirl1980

Hi all,

Well I took my last pill this morning, now to wait for AF!!!
I'm hoping it will turn up over the weekend and I can have my scan Monday and start stims, its all getting so close now and very exciting, am not looking forward to the injections tho, but fingers crossed it will all be worth it and I will get my BFP in the end.

Stacey x


----------



## Fp

Hope- really sorry to hear your news     u must be heartbroken. 
Toria- all being well af should be due around 14th and i should be starting injections a couple of days later but i'm not on pill and haven't been matched to a recipent so they are just going on my bodies natural flow but to start around 14th means af was due on monday but no sign of it yet apart from boobs hurting and really bad moods! I find it strange how all the hospitals do things so different. 

Hi to everyone else and hope ur all doing well. Xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone today and hope you all doing ok with your cycles, and those of us still waiting to start i wish i had a time machine to make it come around quicker lol, 

katena, have a great weekend away.


----------



## ~ MJP ~

HOPE42011 - 

I just wanted to say how very sorry I am to read your news. The exact same thing happened to me on my first egg share cycle so I know how you're feeling right now    Spotting accompanied a positive test with an initial hcg of 59, which then started to fall, you know the rest. It's great that you are planning your next go, try to stay positive and enjoy your holiday (I did the same   ) 

I wish you the very best of luck for your next cycle!


----------



## bluegirl1980

Hi ladies,

When you take your last pill how long is it after that u get your AF? I haven't taken it for years so can't rememer, was only told to take it for 2 weeks tho, before my tx.

Also I have had a period whilst I have been taking it as well, the clinic said it wasn't a problem tho, as long as I didn't miss any, which I haven't.

Thanks



Stacey x


----------



## toria77

Hi Stacey, I asked the same thing a while ago as not been on the pill for years!!! My AF arrived 4 days after taking the pill. I took it in the evening, don't know if that made a difference. Taking it in the morning now though.

Tor x


----------



## bluegirl1980

Thanks, i've been taking it early in the morning, only took it for 2 weeks tho and had a bleed while taking it, so am really confused!!!
I was told to take my last one yesterday and hopefully get another bleed soon, then I can start stims!

Stacey xx


----------



## toria77

Sorry I can't help, have been told to take mine as per the box. Hope you tx goes well. I'm sure we'll be speaking more as the month goes on. I'm an old hat at this, this will be my 6th attempt!!! x


----------



## bluegirl1980

Well AF arrived today, wooohooooo, have never been so pleased to see the witch!!!
I've got my scan Monday, and fingers crossed everything is ok, I start stims that day, I can't wait.


Hope everyone else is ok.

Stacey xxx


----------



## toria77

Stacey, that's great. You're doing it before me so you can let me know what to expect!!!

I'm getting bored of waiting now!! I know it's not that far away but I'm sooo impatient!!

Tor x


----------



## nichub

hi every one, hope your all ok, went for down reg scan and womb lining is still quite thick so been given prescription to induce AF oh deep joy!! bring on the witch!!

nic
xx


----------



## kedmo1

Hi all
Well I'm on day 3 of d/r jabs and all seems to be going well. Managed to do them all myself,as DP away now for a few days. Have to say, they are easy to do and didn't hurt at all-I was expecting worse.  Do the stimms one hurt?
Hope everyone else is doing well.
Kerry


----------



## toria77

Hi Kerry

My DP does my injections. Think it depends on what druggs you're using. I have Gonal F and that can sting going in.

I'm not starting until next month,  the time is going sooo slowly!!! lol

Tor x


----------



## kedmo1

Hey tor
I'm sure the time will fly by for you. Think I will be on menapor not gonal for stimms but in training broke about 3 of the water vials before I managed to open one,so at mo I am worried about mixing it more. lol
K x


----------



## toria77

I worry about mixing the Gonal F. You add water to the powder and there is excess air in the needle. If you don't let it out, when you pull out the needle the liquid squirts out!!! Done that several times then panicked that I've wasted it!!! lol

Tor x


----------



## katena

hey all!

Nic - hope the witch treats you well! Damn things!

Kerry - Glad things are going well for you... my injections sting me but maybe im a wuss. Not looking forward to the stimms stage - 2 injections a day   

Toria - its always a waiting game isn;t it? But time will pass quickly im sure!

Stacey - how was the scan? can you start stimms?

AFM - we're just plodding along d/ring.... we have our 21 day scan on Thurs so hopefully all is well with us and our recipient then we can start stimms.
I'm also slogging my guts out trying to diet... in 6 weeks ive lost 13lbs - i'm goin to weigh in tonight @ Slimming world.  I hope ive lost that extra 1lb to make it a stone but we were away in London this weekend and were rather naughty!!    I wont hold my breath.

 Hope your all ok!?

k


----------



## bluegirl1980

Hi all,

All went well with the scan today, I start my stims tonight and go back Friday for a scan.

Hope your all well.

Stacey x


----------



## nichub

katena - hope slimming world goes ok, well done on losing all that weight!!! hope your scan goes ok too let us know how it goes

nic


----------



## toria77

Great news Stacey.


----------



## bluegirl1980

Thank you.

The first injection didn't hurt at all, got myself all worked up for nothing lol.
Just mixing it all up is a bit confusing, but i'll get used to it.

Stacey x


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, hope you all doing ok with your cycles and nice to see that some of you have started stimms so won't be long and we'll have the excitement of following your 2ww which will    have a good outcome,

as for me am stilling waiting for my date to start dr and this should be on the 7 march as that is when i'll be cd21 but until the nurse rings to confirm then i'm still stuck in limbo land  . 

lots of luck to you all.


----------



## toria77

Hi Sammy, looks like we'll be tx about the same time. Take my last pill on 7th so guess I'll be starting the stimms not long after that. Should find out my dates on 28th Feb. x


----------



## Fi 1

Hi ya

Stacey- glad your first injection went well hun, its not that bad really is it, think the thought of doing it is much worse, are you on menopur?  i've got that this time (I was on Puregon before) its it really hard mixing the powders?  XX

Sammy & Toria - Not long now till it all starts!! only  a couple of weeks,  good luck with the down regging ladies.  XX

Hi to all the ladies i've missed hope you're all good?

AFM  drugs are being delivered tomorrow ready for AF which is due to arrive on 2nd,   how long do you have to be on the pill for, forgotten how long you have to be on it.  

Fi.  XX


----------



## bluegirl1980

Hiya,

I'm on Merional. The second one was just as easy, just have an awful head ache at the mo, woke me up in the night, and still can't seem to shift it .

Hope everyone else it good.

Stacey x


----------



## smallbutfiesty

Hi everyone

Just read this article online about an egg sharing experience - thought it might be helpful.

http://www.babyhampshire.co.uk/articles/your-stories-/real-life-stories/item/674-gift-of-life

Very very very best of luck to you all!

sbf xxx

/links


----------



## kedmo1

I'm feeling sorry for myself. have the most horrible sore throat at the mo, is this a side effect or just a sore throat? It hurts to swallow,so at least an excuse to drink frijj milkshakes all day. 
Also did anyone have bad stomach cramps at early stage of dr? As I have been waking up during night for the last few days convinced I'm coming on, but nothing. Proper cramps. Boo hoo.


----------



## katena

Hiya!

Kerry - you could have a slight bleed like me so dont worry! I felt a bit crampy before hand. Not sure about the sore throat.. it may just be a sore throat!! 

I've had REALLY twitchy muscles the last week.... in my right shoulder and left thigh. very bizarre... not sure if its due to the drugs or i am wierd!!!    

We have our scan 2mor and 9am and we get to sign LOTS of paperwork too (oh joy) but im quite looking forward to starting the stims phase. Just hope in fully down regg'ed as well as the recip!

k


----------



## Fi 1

Hi ya 

Katena - Good luck with scan tomorrow hun,  fingers crossed you'll be stimming soon. x

Stacey - hope you start feeling better soon sweetie.  

Hope all you lovely ladies are good today

afm - drugs arrived today,  so once af arrives I can start pill !  yayy at least its all moving along slowly but surely. 

Fi.  XX


----------



## nichub

hey everyone, 
kedmo - hope you feel better soon, 
fi - good luck with starting all your treatment
sammy - it wont be long now
katena - good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope all is well
hi to everyone else.

afm - i have been having a bit of a stress about what if i dont bleed and cant start stimms and they cancel my cycle? i know im just worrying but what are the chances that they will do that

nic
xx


----------



## toria77

Hi Nic, are you dr at the moment?? If so I think they can give you something to bring on your AF. They nearly had to do that to me once but it showed up eventually.

I'm sure they won't cancel your cycle, although it a worry for everyone at different stages.

Tor x


----------



## katena

Nic - the drugs to bring on AF will work...stop worrying or else   

k


----------



## nichub

ha ha thanks katena! Maybe i just need a shake! Yes toria i'm on the tablets now, i have 2 more days on them!

Let me know how you get on tomorrow katena

Nic
Xx


----------



## bluegirl1980

Hi all,

Nichub- I had the same worry about my AF and I also had a bleed when I was on my pills, so I was convinced it wasn't gonna turn up, but it did, so don't worry.

I still feel really awful, still can't shake this head ache and now have an upset tummy!
But I think the stims are def working, been getting a few cramps and that, will find out tomorrow tho when I have my second scan.

Hope everyone else is well.

Stacey x


----------



## toria77

good luck tomorrow Stacey. I'm sure everything will be fine. I guess the count down can begin for me now. 4 days til i go to the clinic! x


----------



## katena

Hiya all!

my down reg scan went fine today... besides keeping us waiting for 30 mins as 'the computer system didn't tell them i was there'! My system is all shut down and we can start stimms today.... whoop!!!

She said that EC will be approx 2 weeks from now... approx... exciting!!!!!!!!!!

Nic - hows things with you? has the wicked witch arrived yet?

hi to all!

k


----------



## toria77

hi katena, that's wonderful news.


----------



## kedmo1

Fab news on scan karen, double jabbing from now then. 
nic, I'm sure it will be there soon-what are we all like wishing for a bleed. we won't be doing that next month. Lol


----------



## sammy75

great news katena, make sure you keep up your protein and fluids during the stimming to prevent ohss,

hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## nichub

wow katena thats great news i'm so pleased for you!

Thanks girls for your reassurance i know i'm just worrying

Nic
Xx


----------



## dawn0709

Hi everyone, I'm new to this site so thought I'd say hi, I'm 28 and my dh is 38,we have been ttc for 3 years now and have been told we need icsi as my dh has azoospermia, we've got our first consultation for egg share at lwc swansea on the 17th march,  I'm starting to panic about my amh levels and am convinced they will be to low to share (dunno why me being silly i think) i have 2 wonderfull boys from a previous relationship (concieved naturally) and did fall pregnant naturally 2.5 years ago with dh but sadly mc at 8 wks, any help about amh levels would really help as the waiting is driving me nuts, thanks and good luck to you all
Dawn xxx


----------



## kedmo1

Hey Dawn  -welcome to board. Can't give ya much on ahm levels as they didn't test mine I dont think. They did fsh and lh at ny clinic. You could still do ivf with low ahm just not egg share so I wouldnt spend too much time worrying about it....as its out of your control.
Good luck stacey for your scan.
How did first stimm jab go Karen? Hope not too painfull.

AFM-got AF and have baseline scan booked in for the 8th. Whoopwhoop. Dildocam is so much fun.   Have to have mock embryo transfer too and I hate the cathater part. 

Kerry x


----------



## katena

Hey,

Dawn - sorry i don;t know much about amh only that to egg share it has to be above a certain level. I have no clue if i was tested...or not but i have been accepted and im 29 with no previous pregnancies. So i would say dont worry too much!

ummm Kerry cathater?? Please tell me nothing goes up my urethra    why are they doing a practice run too! 8th isn't too long away... things are moving along quickly!! Gotta luv dildo cam.... i have  scan on day 8 of stims and then 1 every other day. yey! Maybe i should name it seen as we're getting intimate so often?!  

Nic/Fi - any sign of the witch?

Sammy... any news on dates yet?

AFM - the 1st stimms injection went fine. It was a bit fiddly mixing the fluid and tablet. The injecting needle was slightly bigger than the d/r needle so i was a bit worried.... but it didnt hurt.

I did feel a bit dizzy about 1.5hrs later not sure if its related though!

k


----------



## nichub

hey katena, the catheter is what they retrieve your eggs with, its not a urinary catheter don't worry, no sign of af yet, i'm on my last day of tablets today so hopefully the witch will show up in about 3 days, the good thing is because i was going to be down regging for an extra 10 days to sync with recipient, by the time i do go for a scan, those 10 days will be up so i will prob be able to start stimms as soon as!

Hi to everyone!  
Nic
Xx


----------



## kedmo1

Hi k
No not in urethra-fear not. just the catheter that they thread through cervix to get to womb like when you have iui but its always a bit crampy after this,so no fun. clinic say they do mock transfer to make sure no issue when it comes to ET day with new patients. I didn't get a choice and was told to book in for it as didn't have iui at this clinic. 
You have to think of cool name for it!

Kerry

Too rude I'm afraid Kerry, but made me laugh!!!Tillyxxxx


----------



## dawn0709

aww thanks girls, think i can relax once the first appointment is over, the wait is driving me mad lol. good luck everyone.xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, and welcome dawn, 

katena, still no dates from clinic last time i spoke to the nurse 3 wks ago all she said was the recipient was ready to start in march and she would ring me within a week to arrange planning still haven't heard and i left a message yesterday and still no phone call so i am really starting to get frustrated with them now i feel as though i am of no importance to them as the nurse did say in the last phonecall that the recipient is paying alot of money for this treatment so wants everything to be perfect and i explained that i have already been waiting since july last year for her to be ready and i am risking not being able to egg share at all if this doesn't go ahead as i'm 36 in july, so sorry for the rant lol. do you think i could go and get a consultation from another clinic or won't they see me as i'm already waiting to egg share?


lots of    to you all.


----------



## Fp

Hi ladies,
Just wanted to pop on and say   
I'm loving the naming the camera thing! Its had me     

Sammy- sorry to hear they have been so rude to you, after all you are the one making it possible for the receipent to start tx! I don't know about other clinics but why don't you give another clinic a call and ask for some advice. I'm at jesspos in sheffield and my clinic will freeze my eggs before even telli g the receipent they have a match. 

Hope everyone is doing well.
Have a good weekend  
Xxx


----------



## lmb15

Hi,
I was wondering if i could join the thread?
My wife did egg share in 2009 and was very lucky and got pregnant first time. Our little boy is almost 1. We've decided to start trying for an addition to the family, this time with me going through IVF and again egg sharing. We bought a whole batch of sperm, so fingers crossed all children will have the same donor.

Well, I started down regulating on 12th January. At my DR scan I had a big follicle and my hormone levels were really high. So I had to have an hcg trigger shot to make me ovulate. Went for another scan on Wednesday, after over 6 weeks of down regging, and thankfully the follicle's gone and I'm shut down. I started stims last night (using gonal f). So far, nowhere near as straight forward as my dw's cycle but hopefully things will stay on track from now on.

I recognise a few names from another board on FF. Hi!! I'll try and read through posts to work out who's who and what stage everyone's at.
Here's hoping for lots of BFPs.

Laura x


----------



## dawn0709

hiya laura, just want to wish you luck with your ivf, so good luck and i hope it works for you and you get your bf xxx


----------



## kedmo1

hey laura

welcome to thread. D/R for 6wks !! jeezzz thats a long time, bet you will be glad to start stimming now.  I have seen you on another thread too.

Keep us posted on how stimms go, there are a fair few around here who have just started stimming too. I'm a bit behind you but hope to start stimming in few weeks. 

Kerry



PS - for everyone reading my earlier post - the names i suggested for the scanning camera got taken off for being too rude(naughty me)  but they were highly amusing !


----------



## lisa281

Hi 
I have just got my first appointment through the post today to egg share (I'm giving) and was wondering if anyone can tell me what happens at first appointment please ? 

I was sterilized whilst still with my ex partner after my third c section all conceived naturally , them me and my partner split and i met my bf and we now want a child together .

i went to see if they could reverse my sterilization but they said no so now I'm hoping to be accepted to egg share as we cannot afford to pay for ivf and i would love to give someone else the Chance to be a mother  

Can anyone tell me when you know when you are excepted ?


----------



## sammy75

hi lisa, at your first appt you should have bloods taken for hormone levels, hiv, hepb and c, cystic fybrosis and chromosne test, you should also have swabs taken to check for std's and a scan of your womb and ovaries then you have to wait upto 6 wks for these to come back and depending if everything is ok you will be accepted and then matched which doesn't usually take very long, so from start to pregnancy test can be upto 6mths hope this helps and someone will come along with more info if i have missed anything.

welcome to 2011 thread and good luck with your journey hope you don't have too wait too long.


----------



## dawn0709

Hi lisa, i also got my first appointment on the 17th march, I'm so nervous, let me know how you get on, good luck hun.xxx


----------



## lisa281

gd luck  too dawn , very nervous here too


----------



## JennMcC

Hi ladies!
this is an interesting thread for us egg sharers! i shared my eggs at last tx and will be doing it again later in the year! has anyone else donated eggs that have resulted in a birth for the recipient? would be nice to chat to someone in similar position. i have a wee boy and the other couple got a wee boy too,i think quite a lot about the effects for my son,i chat away to him just now,so that its an ongoing thing and not something i just spring on him later but its an odd subject for people to get their head around sometimes so i wonder a lot about it! 
Good luck ladies! hopefully talk soon!xxx


----------



## dawn0709

hi jenn, i also wondered about that subject, i have 2 boys already from a previous relationship (hubby has fertility problems) so thats why we're doing egg share, i have my 1st appointment in march for the tests to see if i can share but i have thought of the possibility of and 18 year old wanting to contact me in the future, this may never happen but I'm not sure how to talk to my kids about it, do i tell them I've shared my eggs or just not mention it until their old enough to understand better?, they are 8 and 6 now.xxxxxxx


----------



## lisa281

Hi dawn and jenn 

i have told my 12 year old but not my 9 and 6 year old as i think they are too young yet to understand but as they get older i will tell them and keep talking about it so it isnt a shock if the child ever gets intouch  . The way i look at egg sharing is once i give my eggs away they are not mine they are the other persons , I am helping another person have a child which will be there child not mine . I f the child comes to me at 18 i will be ready to sit down an explain  to the 18 year old why i did what i did with the egg sharing . hope this makes sense and helps a little .


----------



## dawn0709

hi lisa, i was thinking of waiting untill they were older, i feel the same also, if i pass the tests and share my eggs that child is 100% theirs but i do need to explain it to the kids just incase, my hubby was a bit worried about somone turning up in 18 years but as i said to him its not like i gave birth to him/her and abandoned him/her by sticking them up for adoption, I'm helping someone who physically cant have children and has no other option but to rely on egg doners, once i explained I will be helping and if i didnt produce my own eggs we would have to do the same he saw my point of view and thought it was a good idea, i cant imagine not being able to produce/carry my own eggs and feel so sorry for couples who are in that situation so Im quite excited about being able to help people out. My kids i think will understand, they know about ivf as we explained it to them we have just held off about the egg share for now.xxx


----------



## lmb15

We've got a nearly one year old boy from when my DP did egg share. Our clinic didn't tell us if the recipient was successful or not (they have since changed their policy and now do tell donors, so I'll be able to find out). We'll be having the donor conversation with our son anyway, as he was conceived using donor sperm. We've not fully decided how we're going to do it yet but are probably just going to mention about his donor in everyday life, so as not to make an issue of it. (eg "you're tall like your donor. I think you've got your donor's eyes" etc). When we think he's got an understanding of that, we'll probably then bring up the fact we both donated our eggs to help other people have babies like his donor helped us.  

AFM - stims are going ok. The needle hurts less than the DR one and the gonal f pen is so easy to use.  It did sting a bit last night but nothing too bad. Quite excited about my scan on Tuesday, though not looking forward to getting up so early and leaving the house at 6.15am!!
Hope everyone's having a good weekend.

Laura x


----------



## JennMcC

My wee boy is 19 months and i've been chatting to him just now so that it just seems the norn,i just say things like mummy had a broken tummy and the doctor fixed it and another lady had ran out of seeds so mummy gave her some of mummys. he's obviously far too young to understand anything but im really paraniod about the effects my decision might have on him! im a nursery nurse and doing my degree just now,so been looking a lot at how different life changing events effect childrens emotional development and  i think im driving myself bonkers with whats the right thing to do but most psycologists seem to be of the opinion that the earlier they become aware of things the more they accept it as the morn. 
im the same as you ladies,i think its nice that someone's had a baby with my eggs but its totally their baby and if htey turn up and want to get to know my wee 1(and hopefully anymore i have!) then thats fine. at first i didnt really think about the child wanting to meet me,but as the woman who got my eggs was 46,her wee 1 may well be an only child so the chances of him wanting to know Caleb might be possible so i think i have to make this as run of the mill as possible without making Caleb expect this,he could be an only 1 and really want the other wee dude to pop out the woodwork! god its a tight rope,i really think im just driving myself loopy overthinking it all haha!


----------



## dawn0709

Laura: good luck, hope all goes great for you, my 2 are a lot older so think i do need to mention something to them, but will just wait and see for now.xxxxxx

jenn: I think i might do the same as you, although shaun and ioan are older so may understand a bit better, they know about us needing ivf and they also know i had a mc 2 years ago, they took it really well and they are both quite mature for their age so i think i may just tell them that when i have the ivf im giving another lady some of my eggs as she cant grow her own to have her own babies, they should be ok with it, thats considering i pass all the es tests, I'm getting so nervous now, think i would be completley gutted if i cant share.xxxx


----------



## nichub

hey everyone,

hows the stimms going katena?? 

sammy have you got anywhere with your clinic yet or have you decided to go else where??

well the  finally arrived today!!  got to ring clinic tomorrow to arrange another scan

hows everyone else

nic
xx


----------



## broody23

Hey everyone

Its been very quiet on here the last few days, or maybe I'm just a bit obsessed with ff, lol  

Nichub - am pleased to here your af is here, should be full steam ahead for u then  

I hope everyone else is getting on well.

AFM - I'm still waiting for everything to get moving, I think we are aiming for a start date in July/August time now according to my clinic, which seems a lifetime away.

Broody xxx


----------



## nichub

hey broody, how come you have to wait until then??

nic
xx


----------



## toria77

Hi everyone

Had appointment at clinic today, thought I might get some dates but recipients AF hasn't arrived yet so waiting for a phone call!!

Once I know when to stop the pill I should know when to expect EC sort of.

Hope everyone else is good and those DR don't feel too crabby!!! (I know I did).

Tor x


----------



## broody23

Hiya

Nic - the waiting list at my clinic means that my first consultation won't be until april/may time unfortunately, and then they aim to have me starting 2/3 months later, have managed to persuade my GP to do quite a few tests for me so hopefully that will speed the process along as I can take the results with me when I go to my appointment.

Tor - I hope u don't have to wait too long before u get a date for EC.

xxx


----------



## nichub

oh i see broody, it will be here before you know it

Nic
Xx


----------



## broody23

I hope so

xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone, hope you are all doing ok, sorry i'm a bit quiet lately but i am trying to follow you all, i have been doing overtime at work at the moment as the wait and lack of returning phonecalls from my clinic has started to really get me down so i've decided if i don't get dates by the 2nd wk of march then i'm going to get a consultation from a different clinic which isn't far from where my clinic is now the only good thing is it is completley private and i have been told it will cost about £200 to transfer my notes even though these tests were done jan last year so would probably have to be redone and if they choose not to accept me then i'll just use our savings and pay and hope it works first time   .  

so wishing you all the best of luck and i can't wait to see some bfp's being posted   .


----------



## kedmo1

Sounds like your clinic is messing you around Sammy, think you are doing right thing with cut off date. My clinic started treatment within 3months of first appt and that wasn't quick enough for me!
Broody, you'll be surprised once you have first appt over with how quick things fall in to place. you now have a few months to get super healthy  
tor, let's Hooe your lady gets her AF soon, so you can start.

AFM- not enjoying dr, getting real bad headaches all the time and just starting to bruise after jabs now. moods not too bad just slightly irritable but dw is laughing it off all the time and that's making it easier. blaming everythibg on drugs at mo, bad parking, mistakes in spelling, wind, eating choc. LOL


----------



## nichub

hey kedmo, my head aches were awful too, but they have got better, however i've been downregging for over 3 weeks now and only in the last week i have had awful hot and cold sweats, that are keeping me awake at night! Hopefully starting stimms this week though, 
I hope they get better for you

Nic
Xx


----------



## katena

Hey ladies!

Sammy - get onto them. I know they are NHS and so slower but they are taking the biscuit now!

kemo/Nic - hope your both ok with your d/r. those headaches suck!!!

afm - today is day 6 of stimms and going ok. A few achy twinges in the ovary-type area. Still headachy but doin ok to be honest! Just waiting for our scan on thurs to see how things are going!

k


----------



## nichub

sammy i agree with katena, i think their taking the mick!!!

im glad your stimms are going ok katena, hopefully a should have another scan this week then ill be able to start stimms too 

nic
xx


----------



## dawn0709

hiya ladies hope your all ok today, quick question for you all, i have read on the lwc website that the only extra cost for egg sharers are bloods and any extra services you require ie, icsi or blastocyst etc, i rang them just now and they said if im eligable for egg share the bloods are free, does anyone know if this is right, i cant understand why they would write on the website that you need to pay for them if you dont, mega confused.xxx


----------



## nichub

hey dawn, all the clinics charge differently, i know the 2 in manchester that do egg sharing both charge differently, so your better off going your individual clinic

Nic
Xx


----------



## dawn0709

thanks nic, i will try find out more when i go for the consultation, i just found it strange that it says you pay for bloods on the website but was told i dont pay when i phoned, will be taking lots of questions with me xxx


----------



## lmb15

Hi everyone.   

Katena - glad you're finding stims ok too. Bet you're really looking forward to your scan to see how the follicles are growing.
Dawn - i hope you get some answers from the clinic
Nic - fingers crossed you get to start stimming soon
Kedmo - i blamed everything on the DR drugs too! When's your scan to see if you've DR'd? 
Sammy - your clinic sound like they're a bit disorganised and dragging their feet. I think they need a kick up the ****

Hope the headaches settle soon for everyone, i'm getting a bit fed up if them now!

AFM - had my 1st stim scan today, on day 6. I've got 22 follicles growing nicely, all between 0.6 and 1.0cm. Clinic called this afternoon to say they're happy with how things are going, so for me to stay on the same dose of gonal f and to go in for another scan on Friday. Can't believe how quickly the last week has gone. It'll be EC before i know it - hopefully!   

Laura x


----------



## kedmo1

Hey Laura-great news on follies growing so well, let's hope you have lots of good eggs in them. 
Headaches are rough as but getting used to them now, so onwards and upwards. Got my dr scan on Tuesday but think my recipient started her drugs after me, so may have a wait after that.o
Katena, you must have your scan this week too. How exciting.
Nic, how are you doing?

Dawn, I found pricing schedule confusing too, best to ask for written treatment cost at consultation.
Kerry


----------



## katena

Hey,

Laura - i think i recognise your name from another section so hello!!!! Glad your stims seems to be working well.... now i know what follies you have i may have an idea of whats good.. or not! 

Kerry - i am excited now! Getting more ovary type pain last night/today. Its kinda like period pain!

Hope everyone else is ok - mustn't be on here long cos im at work!   

karen


----------



## dawn0709

good luck laura, thanks kerry i have a huge list put together already of all the questions i need to ask.xxx


----------



## lmb15

Dawn -thanks for the good luck. It's a good idea to write down all the questions you've got - i always forget things! x

Karen - yeah, it's us from the other forum! I seem to have a lot of follicles for day 6, so hoping i don't overstimulate. When my DP, Lisa, did her cycle, she had about 8 follicles at this stage and when she went for EC, she had 17 follicles and got 13 eggs. She literally grew loads of follicles overnight, which is apparently really common. Our clinic said 6-14 is a normal number of eggs. (you need 10 to egg share at our clinic). About 80% of follicles have eggs in them. It only takes one good one, though! Hope your first scan goes well.

Kerry - hopefully you won't have to wait too long for your recipient to catch up.

Laura x


----------



## nichub

hey girls, i'm good thanks kedmo, i've got my scan this friday morning so fingers crossed my lining is nice and thin! I have to go for my scan straight after a night shift though which obviously i'm thrilled about! Ha ha at least we have shower facilities  

Nic
Xx


----------



## minkey114

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well and doing good at your various stages.  I'm having a very bad day today   I am doing egg share and got 29 eggs at egg collection yesterday, which I was concerned about because I thought it was too many (worried about poor quality with so many)

Anyway 15 of those were for me and 14 for my recipient, we are haviing ICSI.  Get a phonecall this morning to say that out of the 15 only 9 were mature and suitable for ICSI and of those 9 only 4 have fertilised, which they said is a low success rate for icsi, so feel very down in the dumps   I'm so worried that the lack of fertilisation on the other 5 is indicitave of a problem and that they remaining 4 are subsequently not going to make it.....

Also feeling very sick and sore still, really struggling to get liquids down which I know is a problem, I was drinking 5 litres a day before egg collection and am now struggling to drink 1.5, I am pretty bloated and uncomfortable.  This is our first attempt and just feel so gutted, this has been such an emotional rollercoaster (last week they were worried I was not responding so were going to considering cancelling the cycle if things did not improve - they did...) but I had no idea there would be so many hurdles, I thought it was just the devestation of a negative pregnancy test, oh how wrong and niave.

Sorry to be so negative on here but just dreading the phonecall in the morning as worried that the 4 I have are also going to be bad quality  .


----------



## Tillypops

Big hugs hun.  I am butting in here as somebody who has suffered from severe OHSS.  I was hospitalised for 10 days, put on protein drips (amongst other horrible things) and was very very ill - I would not wish it on my worst enemy.  Please please keep an eye on yourself, and if you are not weeing out as much as you are putting in and continue to feel sick contact your clinic/GP/hospital IMMEDIATELY!!!

Hoping that it won't happen to you and that you will be successful.

Lots of love
Tilly
xxxxx


----------



## minkey114

Thanks for the concern Tilly, will see how tonight goes and take it from there, I am so scared about getting OHSS x


----------



## minkey114

Tilly - How many days after EC did your symptoms kick in? x


----------



## Tillypops

To be honest hun, I can't remember exactly.  Sorry.

xxxxx


----------



## dawn0709

hey minkey, i konw a few girls on here who have had the same outcome as you, one lady had a poor response and had 2 low grade embryos put back in and got pregnant with twins so try not 2 worry 2 much, my fingers are crossed for you xx

Nic good luck for your scan friday, im hoping the lining is nice n thin.xxxx


----------



## sammy75

minkey,    that your embies are doing fine and they will be back where they belong soon. try to make sure you get plenty of protein and fluids as this is supposed to help with ohss.

nic, good luck for tomorrow and    that you'll be starting stimms,

laura, good luck for tommorow and hope ec goes well for,    you get lots of eggs,

dawn, hopefully the wait for you to start will fly as i can't believe i have been waiting over a year and it doesn't seem that long ago having the tests done so good luck for when you start,

katena, how is stimming going?    that you got lots of follies growing nicely,

kedmo, hope your not suffering any side effects from dr coz i've heard alot of women say you get mega bad headaches so i'm not looking forward to that lol,

hi to anyone else i've missed hope you all doing ok.

next time i post i'm hoping it will be with some good news from myself as just getting so fed up now, i'm just so glad for this site as i think i would have well and truly cracked by now.


----------



## dawn0709

good luck sammy xxxx


----------



## lisa281

Hiya 

I have decided to use crm coventry to egg share  and i am having all my tests atm , but my consultant has said i am the perfect donar , fertile , slim and young was his words im so excited


----------



## katena

Hey ladies...

Just a quickie as i am heading down to London. A project i am working on is in the final of the Brook Awards for most innovative project... obvously im hoping we win!! 

The scan went well... i hate that dildocam though!! Our lining is 9mm (they want at least 7mm so 9's great!) We have lots of small follicles. They didn't tell me how many but they seemed to be happy.

But - they have up'd my menopur to 150 a day instead if 150/75 on alternate days.

Sorry for the lack of personals

k
x


----------



## Fi 1

Morning Ladies

Katena - Hope you win the Award  hun keep my fingers crossed for you GOOD LUCK.  Glad your scan went well.  x

Sorry not done loads of personals got loads of family down from Luton so off to see them all and maybe an icecream on the Barbican.

AFM - the wicked witch arrived yesterday so started pill today yayyy finally starting the rollacoaster ride.  

Fi.  xx


----------



## toria77

hi everyone. My recipients AF arrived yesterday so she's being scanned tomorrow. That means that i'll prob take my last pill tomorrow and wait for my AF. All being well i should start stimming next week. I'm a bit nervous and grossed out about having to have a scan on day 1-3 of AF! Never done it before as i normal DR. x


----------



## nichub

hey toria i've got to have scan tomorrow whilst bleeding too, i don't like the idea of it but i'm sure they have seen it all before, i'm glad things are moving on for you, sorry i haven't said hi to everyone but off to work now, i'm glad that everyone seems to be moving along nicely and i think the support on here is great

Nic
Xx


----------



## toria77

Hi nic, you'll have to let me know how it goes!!! It just sounds wrong but as you say they do it all the time so I'm sure they've seen all senarios (I tend to bleed quite heavily!!!!)

Bet you're getting excited now, I know I am. Good luck. x


----------



## sammy75

They scanned me on day 2 of my cycle but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## JennMcC

Hi ladies,i had a different treatment protocol from most,didnt down reg! so got scanned at my period at the start of the tx cycle so they've seen it all,dont worry,just leave your dignity at the door and get it on the way out haha!


----------



## Fi 1

Evening Ladies


GOOD LUCK to all having scans soon sending big   your way. 


Fi.  X


----------



## toria77

all ok with recipient so no more pill for me. Just waiting for AF to arrive now. Getting really excited and feel really positive this time. x


----------



## nichub

hey girls, hope your all ok, had scan today and my womb lining is now nice and thin, the lady i'm sharing with hasn't got her scan until monday so i've got to wait for her to see i.f she's down regged hopefully she has so i can get started, sorry to not say hi to everyone individually but still on nights so got to run

Nic
Xx


----------



## toria77

Hi NIc, good news on your scan. I'm sure everything will be ok with her scan and you can start stimming soon. We'll be doing it about the same time!! 

Tor x


----------



## nichub

hey toria, thats great news, i cant wait, i just hope my recipent has down regged

keep me informed of your progress

nic
xx


----------



## katena

Hey ladies,

We went for our 2nd stimms scan this morning.... i was really positive as things have been going so well. Obviously fate has to intervene!! 

The scan showed lots of little follicles but on the left ovary 2 follicles 0.9mm and on the righ 1 very large follicle at 1.6mm. The nurses spoke to the consultant who decided to try again! They actually said 'cancel' and i crapped it!!! 

They have given me norithisterone (however its spelt!) to bring on a bleed and get rid of the bigger follicles.I have to  keep on the buserilin and once i start to bleed call them and then have a scan and start stimms again.

This time i will be on 150/225 (so 2/3 bottles) of menopur instead of 75/150 (1/2) on alternate days. hopefully the higher dose will work better and not 1 follicle will out grow the others!!   

Im feeling pretty crappy to be honest... but... i know it isn;t the end of the world... or the cycle!!

Wishing lots of love and luck to you all! Sorry for the lack of personals xx

k


----------



## nichub

hey katena, sorry to hear things haven't quite been straight forward, i had to have that drug to bring on af too, the good news is they have decided to adapt your protocol before you get further, keep your chin up chuck i'm sure it will work out 

Nic
Xx


----------



## kedmo1

Hey katena - sorry to hear about your naughty follies playing up, that's a really bugger but at least you can try again on this cycle instead of whole thing bring stopped. Hopefully with more menapour they will get it right this time. Understand your disappointment though.


----------



## sammy75

Katena, sorry that your cycle is not going to plan but I hope with the increased menopur you get lots of good follies,

Hope everyone else is doing ok with their cycles,

And good luck to everyone still waiting to start.


----------



## lisa281

Hiya

I was just wondering what vitamins do i need to take and when during tx and before while waiting to start tx .

Thanks .

Im currently waiting to start egg share


----------



## nichub

hi lisa i was just advised to take folic acid, and just eat healthily, no caffine/alcohol etc

hope this helps

nic
x


----------



## lisa281

Thanks nic


----------



## kedmo1

Just found out that the stimming drug menapor is made from the urine of menopausal  women.  Errrrrrowwwww.  Now have mental image of somekind of wee wee farm full of woman having hot flushes and weeing in buckets-all being run by mad scientists in white coats!


----------



## katena

Hey,

Nic/Sammy/Kerry - thankyou for the words of wisdom. Its just another delay but at least they didnt just cancel right?!

Kerry - TMI ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww   

Lisa - i have been taking Sanatogen 'mother to be' vitamins. They have the folic acd plus a load of other suppliments. Ive not been cutting caffine out so much (i drink pepsi max!) but no alcohol. (besides last night when i was consoling myself!)

So.... where's everyone up to?? Surely someones near EC?? 

k


----------



## minkey114

Hi Ladies,

Well my ICSI journey certainly doesn't get any easier......have been suffering with moderate OHSS and have been totally bedridden since egg collection (other than going to the clinic for an emergency scan - which showed fluid in the stomach and enlarged ovaries).

Was due to go in this morning to see if I was well enough to get anything transferred....today is day 5.  Woke up and felt slightly better although stomach is still huge, I look about 5/6 months pregnant.  So turned up at the clinic this morning and the nurse was like "Oh are we good to go then love, put on your gown..." - I had to inform her that I had OHSS    whereupon she said I had better see the doctor then  

So saw the Dr and he said he would be very reluctant to put any back in as OHSS could turn severe if I did get pregnant, he said he would go and speak with the embryologist to see how the embies were doing (we only have 4 left after a low fertilisation rate with ICSI   ) Anyway then he called us in to the theatre and said "Yeah the eggs are not doing well, they are at the stage of development that we would have expected yesterday and none are yet blasts, they are not going to be good enough to freeze......so we may as well put one back because the chance of a pregnancy is so slim........."  

Whereupon I just sat there and cried my eyes out, DH then said well what about putting 2 back in then, the Dr replied that he would have no problem at all because the chance would be so so low...........so thats where I am, back in bed with my 2 slow growing very unlikely to get pregnant embies........

I never thought that this would be this hard, so now  that they might catch up but at the same time pertrified about getting more ill  

What else can I say...........


----------



## sammy75

minkey,   and i'll be    that your little embies get stronger now they are back where they should be.


----------



## nichub

poor you minkey hope your little embies stick and you feel better soon 

Nic
Xx


----------



## nichub

kerry, i take the same vits as katena not just folic acid, sorry

Nic


----------



## toria77

Hi Katena, would love to say I'm near egg collection but not even had AF!!! Hopefully any day now. 

How are you going? I now drink decaff tea, don't drink coffee, and trying to stop drinking diet coke.

Minkey, I too had OHSS, had 8 litres drained so know how you are feeling. Luckily it showed up after ET and being pregnant did make it worse. Sorry to hear what the doctors have said about the quality. I know they have to be honest with you but sometimes I wonder if they think about what they say and what effect it will have. I'll have my fingers crossed that you prove them wrong. 

Kedmo, OMG that made me giggle and gross out at the same time!!! 

Lisa, I also take Sanatogen mum to be. It's a double pack with omega 3.

Tor x


----------



## bluegirl1980

Hi all,

Well I had EC Friday and got 21 eggs, so 11 for me and 10 for the other lady.
Out of my 11 they we're able to inject 10 and 4 have fertilised, they said this was good as we are using DH frozen sperm. I'm still feeling pretty bruised tho  .

The lab called today to say 2 of our embies are 5 cells and 2 are 6 cells, they are going to see how they are doing in the morning and call me to let me know if they are going to blast or not, she said they are doing fantastiv tho  .

Hope you are all well.

Stacey x


----------



## toria77

Stacey, well done you, 21 eggs is great. Will have my fingers crossed that you get to blast.

Tor x


----------



## Tillypops

New home this way ladies!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258289.0

xxxx


----------

